# Αγχώδεις Διαταραχές - Φοβίες > Ψυχαναγκασμοί - Ιδεοψυχαναγκαστική Διαταραχή >  Ιδεοψυχαναγκαστικη διαταραχή η κτ αλλοο??

## Εύαα

Πριν δυο χρόνια ξαφνικά άρχισα να φοβάμαι ότι θα κάνω κακό σ αγαπημένα μ πρόσωπα και τέτοιες δυσάρεστες σκέψεις και εικόνες κατέκλυζαν το μυαλό μ!! Έπειτα άρχισα να αναρωτιέμαι αν μπορώ να συμπεριφέρομαι σωστά να μιλάω και να κινούμαι σωστά και νμζα πως ο εγκέφαλος μ Δν θα δίνει εντολή και θα παραμείνω αδρανής και θα μ περάσουν γ τρελήη!! αργότερα απέκτησα εμμονή μ τα αγαπημένα μ προσωπαα!! Ένιωθα ότι είναι κτ άλλο κτ διαφορετικό κι αυτό μ βασανίζει πολλές φορές!! Σαν να μεταμορφώνονται σ κτ άλλο όταν Δν τους βλεπωω!! Γ αυτό όταν είναι να φυγω απ το σπίτι πάω και τους χαιρετάω ολους και μετά φευγωω!!Επίσης όταν βλέπω τηλεόραση κι ακούω καμία φορά τις λέξεις τέρατα φαντάσματα η δαίμονας αλλάζω κανάλι και μετά ξαναγυρίζω στο ίδιο καναλιι!! Αυτν τν καιρό επανήλθαν όλα αυτά και επίσης μαζί μ αυτά και εμμονές σεξουαλικού περιεχομένουυ!! Πήγα σ μια ψυχολόγο και μ είπε πως Δν μπορεί να κτλβει τι έχω και ότι θέλει να ξαναπαωω!! Μπορεί κάποιος να βοηθήσειι?? Όλα αυτά επανήλθαν πριν δυο μήνες λαι συγκεκριμένα σαράντα μέρες μετά τν απώλεια του μπαμπά μ που τν αγαπούσα πλ!! Βοήθειστε μ πλιιιιιιζ!! Επίσης όταν διαβάζω παράλογες εμμονές από άλλους επηρεάζομαι πλ και τις αποκτώ κι εγωω!!

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

εμενα δε μου φαινονται περιεργα οσα γραφεις οσο οι αλλοι μπορει να τους εχουν σηκωθει τα μαλια ορθια και επειδη ειμαι σιγουρος οτι οι αλλοι θα αστοχησουν σε οτι πουν και θα πουν το γνωστο πηγαινε σε αλλο ψυχολογο ειναι σα να περιγραφεις 2 κοσμους ο ενας αντιπροσωπευει τη τρελα και ο αλλος κοσμος τον ορθολογισμο και ταλαντευεσαι αναμεσα στο φανταστικο και το πραγματικο

----------


## Εύαα

Έτσι όπως σ τα περιγράφω θεωρείς ότι είναι ιδεοψυχαναγκαστικη η ίσως κτ πιο σοβαροο?? Γενικά όταν ν έρχονται αυτές οι σκέψεις καταφεύγω σ διάφορους ψυχαναγκασμους κτ το οποίο μ αποβάλει το άγχος Γτ λγ λεπτά αλλά μετά όλα επανέρχονταιι!!

----------


## Sonia

Δεν κατάλαβα, πήγες μία φορά σε ψυχολόγο και σου είπε ότι χρειάζονται περισσότερες επισκέψεις για να καταλάβει τι έχεις και να βρείτε λύσεις κι εσύ δεν ξαναπήγες; Γιατί; 
Και γιατί θεωρείς ότι είναι δυνατόν να σου βγάλουμε διάγνωση μέσω του φόρουμ και να σου βρούμε και λύση;

Μόνο κουβέντα και υποθέσεις μπορούμε να κάνουμε εδώ και τίποτα περισσότερο. Γνώμη μου είναι να ξαναδεις την γιατρό και να έχεις υπομονή.

----------


## marouli66

Γεια σου κοριτσι μου ειναι σιγουρα ιδεοψυχαναγκαστικη με εμμονες ιδεες αλλα θα πρεπει να σου βγαλει καποιος και επαγγελματικη διαγνωση......αν εισαι ακομη εδω απαντησε να σου δωσω συμβουλες που με εχουν βοηθησει εμενα προσωπικα

----------


## damien!!!

Marouli66 τι σε βοηθησε με την ιδψ;

Εστάλη από MI MAX 2 στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App

----------


## Εύαα

> Γεια σου κοριτσι μου ειναι σιγουρα ιδεοψυχαναγκαστικη με εμμονες ιδεες αλλα θα πρεπει να σου βγαλει καποιος και επαγγελματικη διαγνωση......αν εισαι ακομη εδω απαντησε να σου δωσω συμβουλες που με εχουν βοηθησει εμενα προσωπικα


Η βοήθεια σ θα ήταν πολύτιμη καθώς κάθε μέρα ψάχνω στο Ίντερνετ συμπτώματα ψύχωσης σχιζοφρένειας Γτ φοβάμαι ότι θα νοσηςω κι εγώ από κτ τετοιοο!! Νιώθω ότι τρλεαινομαιι!!

----------


## elis

Αμα το νιωθεισ δε τρελαθηκεσ ακομα γρηγορα σε γιατρο

----------


## marouli66

γεια σας παιδια μου μετα απο πολλα χρονια με αυτο το προβλημα εχω κανει διατριβη αλλα δεν επιτρεπεται να σας βγαλω επαγγελματικη διαγνωση μιλαω μεσω καθαρης εμπειριας, διοτι κακα τα ψεματα οι επαγγελματιες υγειας δεν τα εχουν ζησει εμπειρικα με τον εαυτο τους οι περισσοτεροι........ολα μα ολαυτα που περιγραφει το κοριτσι απο πανω τα εχω περασει με περιοδο εξαρσεων και υφεσεων.......
ειναι ενα κολλημα του μυαλου καθαρα, ενος μυαλου που ειχε τραυματικες εμπειριες και αυτες ηθελαν καπως να ξεσπασουν......θα μπορουσες να σου βγει το αγχος το εγκλωβισμενο μεσω κρισεων πανικου ή καποιας ασθενειας.....εσενα σου βγηκε ετσι.......
αλλα για να καταλαβεις αυτα που σου λεω και να σιγουρευτεις με τον εαυτο σου ισως δυστυχως θα χρειαστει να κανει τον κυκλο του δλδ εννοω να φτασεις στο σημειο να σιχαθεις και να βαρεθεις αυτες τις σκεψεις και τα συναισθηματα τοσο ωστε να θελεις απεγνωσμενα αλλα ταυτοχρονα και πολυ αποφασισμενα να το αντιμετωπισεις..........
μετα απο πολυ ψαξιμο σε βιβλια και αρθρα πνευματικων δασκαλων, ακομη και με βαση τις συγχρονες ερευνες της κβαντικης φυσικης συμφωνα με την οποια ολα οσα ζουμε, βλεπουμε, αισθανομαστε ειναι ψευτικα.....δεν ειναι το γεγονος που μας ενοχλει αλλα η ερμηνεια που δινουμε σε αυτο....ειναι το πως δλδ το μεταφραζει ο καθε εγκεφαλος.......αρα το ιδιο το γεγονος ειναι μια ψευδαισθηση........καποιον μπορει το ιδιο γεγονος να τον στεναχωρησει, αλλον να τον αγχωσει και αλλον να τον αφησει παγερα αδιαφορο......αρα το θεμα μου ειναι στον νου-το μυαλο..........ενας νους που αμα αγχωθει και στρεσαριστει γινεται θηριο να σε κατασπαραξει........
ομως εγω ειπα ως εδω.......θα προσπαθησω να αγνοω την φασαρια του νου.......ειναι κατι σαν διαλογισμος...........προσπαθω οταν μου ερχονται τετοιες παραλογες σκεψεις να σκεφτω οτι δεν ειμαι εγω αυτες οι σκεψεις, δεν ειμαι εγω ο νους μου, ειναι μια ψευδαισθηση ολαυτα και στρεφομαι στο κεντρο μου και οχι στις σκεψεις αυτες...........ειναι το ιδιο σχεδον με την γνωσιακη θεραπεια αλλα σε πιο φιλοσοφημενο...σιγα σιγα θα γινει οχι απο τη μια μερα στην αλλη
επισης κατανοησα οτι ολες αυτες οι σκεψεις δεν ειμαι εγω, δεν ειναι ο αληθινος μου εαυτος......ειναι κατι ψευτικο......ο αληθινος μου εαυτος ειναι το κεντρο μου, απο το οποιο απλα παρατηρω τα γεγονοτα......δεν ταυτιζομαι με αυτα
θελει εξασκηση.,,,,,,θα δεις απο τη μια μερα στην αλλη και θα τα καταφερνεις ολο και καλυτερα........οποτε απογοητευομουνα σκεφτομουνα την αποφαση που ειχα παρει μεσα μου οποτε δεν με νικουσε το προβλημα,.........
αρα πρωτον πρεπει εσυ η ιδια να το αποφασισεις.......αμεσως κινητοποποιειται ολος ο οργανισμος και μονο με την αποφαση σου.....ολα τα κυτταρα δινουν εντολη στο σωμα και ιδιαιτερα το υποσυνειδητο οπου απο κει ξεκινουν ολα μα ολα......ειναι σαν μια κασετα που γραφει
δευτερον να βρεις το κεντρο σου.......την εσωτερικη σου ηρεμια.....αυτος ειναι ο αληθινος σου εαυτος και οχι αυτες οι σκεψεις.......
τριτον να διαβασεις αρθρα και βιβλια σχετικα με την ψευδαισθηση του νου μας......θα στειλω και εγω καποια........γιατι τωρα αμπορει να συμφωνεις με αυτα που λεω αλλα θα πρεπει να σου γινουν και βιωμα...........
τεταρτον να πιστευεις σε ανωτερη δυναμη......ο ανθρωπος δεν μπορει να τα καταφερει μονος του σε αυτον τον κοσμο......εγω πιστευω πολυ σε αγιους και στον Ιησου Χριστο και οχι σε εναν αυθαιρετο και γενικευμενο Θεο.....διοτι ειναι η πιο ασφαλης οδος.......παντα θα βοηθιεσαι απο αυτους και θα εχεις τη στηριξη τους......(φυσικα δεν τους λατρευω ακριβως οπως επιβαλλει η εκκλησια)

----------


## marouli66

http://www.osho.com/el/read/osho/osho-on-topics/mind
http://www.awakengr.com/techni-tis-e...eckhart-tolle/

αυτα τα δυο για αρχη ειναι πολυ καλα......μπορεις και μονη σου να ψαξεις εχει και αλλες υποκατηγοριες στο ιντερνετ.....
επισης διαβασα το βιβλιο του Wayne Dyer ''υπαρχει παντα μια λυση''......και του Οσσο ''πως να εισαι συνειδητος''

----------


## Εύαα

> γεια σας παιδια μου μετα απο πολλα χρονια με αυτο το προβλημα εχω κανει διατριβη αλλα δεν επιτρεπεται να σας βγαλω επαγγελματικη διαγνωση μιλαω μεσω καθαρης εμπειριας, διοτι κακα τα ψεματα οι επαγγελματιες υγειας δεν τα εχουν ζησει εμπειρικα με τον εαυτο τους οι περισσοτεροι........ολα μα ολαυτα που περιγραφει το κοριτσι απο πανω τα εχω περασει με περιοδο εξαρσεων και υφεσεων.......
> ειναι ενα κολλημα του μυαλου καθαρα, ενος μυαλου που ειχε τραυματικες εμπειριες και αυτες ηθελαν καπως να ξεσπασουν......θα μπορουσες να σου βγει το αγχος το εγκλωβισμενο μεσω κρισεων πανικου ή καποιας ασθενειας.....εσενα σου βγηκε ετσι.......
> αλλα για να καταλαβεις αυτα που σου λεω και να σιγουρευτεις με τον εαυτο σου ισως δυστυχως θα χρειαστει να κανει τον κυκλο του δλδ εννοω να φτασεις στο σημειο να σιχαθεις και να βαρεθεις αυτες τις σκεψεις και τα συναισθηματα τοσο ωστε να θελεις απεγνωσμενα αλλα ταυτοχρονα και πολυ αποφασισμενα να το αντιμετωπισεις..........
> μετα απο πολυ ψαξιμο σε βιβλια και αρθρα πνευματικων δασκαλων, ακομη και με βαση τις συγχρονες ερευνες της κβαντικης φυσικης συμφωνα με την οποια ολα οσα ζουμε, βλεπουμε, αισθανομαστε ειναι ψευτικα.....δεν ειναι το γεγονος που μας ενοχλει αλλα η ερμηνεια που δινουμε σε αυτο....ειναι το πως δλδ το μεταφραζει ο καθε εγκεφαλος.......αρα το ιδιο το γεγονος ειναι μια ψευδαισθηση........καποιον μπορει το ιδιο γεγονος να τον στεναχωρησει, αλλον να τον αγχωσει και αλλον να τον αφησει παγερα αδιαφορο......αρα το θεμα μου ειναι στον νου-το μυαλο..........ενας νους που αμα αγχωθει και στρεσαριστει γινεται θηριο να σε κατασπαραξει........
> ομως εγω ειπα ως εδω.......θα προσπαθησω να αγνοω την φασαρια του νου.......ειναι κατι σαν διαλογισμος...........προσπαθω οταν μου ερχονται τετοιες παραλογες σκεψεις να σκεφτω οτι δεν ειμαι εγω αυτες οι σκεψεις, δεν ειμαι εγω ο νους μου, ειναι μια ψευδαισθηση ολαυτα και στρεφομαι στο κεντρο μου και οχι στις σκεψεις αυτες...........ειναι το ιδιο σχεδον με την γνωσιακη θεραπεια αλλα σε πιο φιλοσοφημενο...σιγα σιγα θα γινει οχι απο τη μια μερα στην αλλη
> επισης κατανοησα οτι ολες αυτες οι σκεψεις δεν ειμαι εγω, δεν ειναι ο αληθινος μου εαυτος......ειναι κατι ψευτικο......ο αληθινος μου εαυτος ειναι το κεντρο μου, απο το οποιο απλα παρατηρω τα γεγονοτα......δεν ταυτιζομαι με αυτα
> θελει εξασκηση.,,,,,,θα δεις απο τη μια μερα στην αλλη και θα τα καταφερνεις ολο και καλυτερα........οποτε απογοητευομουνα σκεφτομουνα την αποφαση που ειχα παρει μεσα μου οποτε δεν με νικουσε το προβλημα,.........
> αρα πρωτον πρεπει εσυ η ιδια να το αποφασισεις.......αμεσως κινητοποποιειται ολος ο οργανισμος και μονο με την αποφαση σου.....ολα τα κυτταρα δινουν εντολη στο σωμα και ιδιαιτερα το υποσυνειδητο οπου απο κει ξεκινουν ολα μα ολα......ειναι σαν μια κασετα που γραφει
> δευτερον να βρεις το κεντρο σου.......την εσωτερικη σου ηρεμια.....αυτος ειναι ο αληθινος σου εαυτος και οχι αυτες οι σκεψεις.......
> ...


Σ ευχαριστώ πλ γ τις συμβουλές σ!! Ταράζομαι περισσότερο Γτ αυτές τις σκέψεις τις είχα πριν δυο χρόνια τις οποίες σταδιακά κατάφερα να μν τις σκεφτομαι και να εχω μια πλ Κλ ζωήη!! Πέρασαν λοιπόν δυο χρόνια Κι έπειτα απ τν θάνατο του μπαμπά πριν τρεις μήνες όλα αυτά επανήλθαν και μ βύθισαν στην απογοήτευση και νμζ πως όλα είναι μάταια πως θα είμαι μια ζωη έτσι κι ότι Δν θα μπορέσω να το ξεπεράσωω!!

----------


## elis

Ρε κουκλα εγω ειχα προβληματα κουτσα στραβα ζουσα κ με χτυπησε κεραυνοσ δυο φορεσ τι να πω εγω ποσο γκαντεμησ ειμαι ρε φιλε

----------


## marouli66

πολλα συλλυπητήρια σου ευχομαι δυστυχως ειναι λογικο να μην εισαι καλα απλα πρεπει να βγαλεις αυτες τις σκεψεις απο το μυαλο σου και να εστιασεις στο τωρα σου, στο κεντρο σου......διαβασες τα αρθρα που σου εστειλα? ετσι ειναι η ζωη ερχεται φευγει, ειναι καλη γινεται κακη ετσι ειναι........ομως εσυ πρεπει να σταθεις στα ποδια σου και να δεις γιατι σου ερχονται αυτες οι σκεψεις και δινεις σημασια?? μα επειδη εισαι στρεσαρισμένη γιαυτο.......ειδες οτι στο παρελθον οταν ανεκαμψες αυτες δεν ειχαν καμια αξια για σενα........ετσι και τωρα θα τις αντιμετωπισεισ.......
το μυαλο του ανθρωπου εχει φοβερες δυνατοτητες.......ετσι θεραπεύτηκα και εγω.......νομιζα οτι δεν θα θεραπευτω ποτε και αυτη η σκεψη αποτυχιας με ξαναοδηγουσε στο ιδιο αποτελεσμα......μεχρι που ξυπνησα και ειπα.......δεν ειμαι εγω αυτες οι σκεψεις, αυτες οι σκεψεις ερχονται για να ξεχασω το πραγματικο προβλημα μου που στην προκειμένη περιπτωση ειναι η απωλεια του πατερα σου......
το μυαλο σου λοιπον επειδη δεν μπορει να αντεξει αυτο το γεγονος δημιουργει αυτοαμυνα με το να σε απασχολει με τετοιες σκεψεις......αλλα οπως σου ξαναλεω ειναι απλα σκεψεις και τιποτε αλλο............
αρα λοιπον να ξερεις οτι αφου τα εχει καταφερει τοσος κοσμος δωσε εντολη στο μυαλο σου οτι '' απο σημερα αποδεχομαι το γεγονος οτι μου ετυχε αυτο το λυπηρο γεγονος ομως εγω ειμαι αποφασισμενη και ξερω οτι μπορω να αλλαξω και να γινω καλα'' επαναλαμβανε το καθημερινα και ετσι θα δωσεις εντολη στο υποσυνειδητο οτι ολα ειναι καλα......ξερω ανθρωπους που εχουν θεραπευτει απο καρκινο μονο με τη δυναμη του μυαλου........
αρα απο σημερα πες στον εαυτο σου τα εξης....
- ειμαι πλεον αποφασισμενη οτι θα τα καταφερω να γινω καλα αγνοωντας αυτες τις σκεψεις....
- καθε φορα που αυτες ερχονται εγω ξερω οτι ειναι μια ψευδαισθηση και οτι ειναι εδω για να μην σκεφτομαι το πραγματικο μου προβλημα.......
- εστιαζομαι στο κεντρο μου που εκει δεν υπαρχει ουτε σκεψη, ουτε τπτ..........απλα απο εκει παρατηρω αυτες τις σκεψεις και ξερω οτι δεν ειμαι εγω, αλλα ενα παιχνιδι του μυαλου το οποιο θα το κερδισω..........
- προσευχη βοηθαει παρα πολυ και ειδικα αν πιστευεις στον Ιησου Χριστο ή και σε καποιον Αγιο προστατη σου............

----------


## elis

Στο μελλον θα βγουν φαρμακα που θα πιανουν μονο εγκεφαλο και για το σωμα γυμναστικη οποιοσ θελει

----------


## Εύαα

> πολλα συλλυπητήρια σου ευχομαι δυστυχως ειναι λογικο να μην εισαι καλα απλα πρεπει να βγαλεις αυτες τις σκεψεις απο το μυαλο σου και να εστιασεις στο τωρα σου, στο κεντρο σου......διαβασες τα αρθρα που σου εστειλα? ετσι ειναι η ζωη ερχεται φευγει, ειναι καλη γινεται κακη ετσι ειναι........ομως εσυ πρεπει να σταθεις στα ποδια σου και να δεις γιατι σου ερχονται αυτες οι σκεψεις και δινεις σημασια?? μα επειδη εισαι στρεσαρισμένη γιαυτο.......ειδες οτι στο παρελθον οταν ανεκαμψες αυτες δεν ειχαν καμια αξια για σενα........ετσι και τωρα θα τις αντιμετωπισεισ.......
> το μυαλο του ανθρωπου εχει φοβερες δυνατοτητες.......ετσι θεραπεύτηκα και εγω.......νομιζα οτι δεν θα θεραπευτω ποτε και αυτη η σκεψη αποτυχιας με ξαναοδηγουσε στο ιδιο αποτελεσμα......μεχρι που ξυπνησα και ειπα.......δεν ειμαι εγω αυτες οι σκεψεις, αυτες οι σκεψεις ερχονται για να ξεχασω το πραγματικο προβλημα μου που στην προκειμένη περιπτωση ειναι η απωλεια του πατερα σου......
> το μυαλο σου λοιπον επειδη δεν μπορει να αντεξει αυτο το γεγονος δημιουργει αυτοαμυνα με το να σε απασχολει με τετοιες σκεψεις......αλλα οπως σου ξαναλεω ειναι απλα σκεψεις και τιποτε αλλο............
> αρα λοιπον να ξερεις οτι αφου τα εχει καταφερει τοσος κοσμος δωσε εντολη στο μυαλο σου οτι '' απο σημερα αποδεχομαι το γεγονος οτι μου ετυχε αυτο το λυπηρο γεγονος ομως εγω ειμαι αποφασισμενη και ξερω οτι μπορω να αλλαξω και να γινω καλα'' επαναλαμβανε το καθημερινα και ετσι θα δωσεις εντολη στο υποσυνειδητο οτι ολα ειναι καλα......ξερω ανθρωπους που εχουν θεραπευτει απο καρκινο μονο με τη δυναμη του μυαλου........
> αρα απο σημερα πες στον εαυτο σου τα εξης....
> - ειμαι πλεον αποφασισμενη οτι θα τα καταφερω να γινω καλα αγνοωντας αυτες τις σκεψεις....
> - καθε φορα που αυτες ερχονται εγω ξερω οτι ειναι μια ψευδαισθηση και οτι ειναι εδω για να μην σκεφτομαι το πραγματικο μου προβλημα.......
> - εστιαζομαι στο κεντρο μου που εκει δεν υπαρχει ουτε σκεψη, ουτε τπτ..........απλα απο εκει παρατηρω αυτες τις σκεψεις και ξερω οτι δεν ειμαι εγω, αλλα ενα παιχνιδι του μυαλου το οποιο θα το κερδισω..........
> - προσευχη βοηθαει παρα πολυ και ειδικα αν πιστευεις στον Ιησου Χριστο ή και σε καποιον Αγιο προστατη σου............


Πραγματικά είμαι σ αδιεξοδοο!! το είχα ξαναπεράσει όλο αυτό αλλά το θεωρούσα γ μένα μια κακή εμπειρία μια κακή περίοδο μέχρι που ξαναήρθαν όλα αυταα!! Ίσως μ καθησυχάζες κάπως Γτ το μόνο που σκεφτομαι όλη μέρα είναι ότι θα πάθω ψύχωση σχιζοφρένεια ότι θα τρελαθωω!! Σκέφτηκα ακόμα να παρω και χάπια αν είναι να γίνω Κλ!! Ελπίζω μα γίνω όπως ήμουν!! Είναι η επιθυμία μ!!

----------


## Vasia

Mην αγχώνεσαι είναι ξεκάθαρο πως έχεις OCD και πιο συγκεκριμένα PURE O. Δεν είσαι ψυχαναναγκαστική με πράξεις αλλά με σκέψεις οι οποίες σε φωβίζουν γιατί είναι κόντρα στην ηθική σου. Δεν τρελένεσαι απλά το νομίζεις. Υπάρχουν τρόποι αντιμετώπισης.

----------


## Εύαα

Vasia Νν όλα όσα σκεφτομαι μ φαίνονται εντελώς παράλογα και μ προκαλούν πανικό και έντονο άγχος και νμζ πως θα τρελαθώω!! Είναι πλ δύσκολο όλο αυτοο!! Μιλάμε για πλ παράλογα πραγματαα!! Φοβάμαι πλ!!

----------


## marouli66

αυτο που σου ειπε η βασια εχεις ειναι μονο εμμονες ιδεες οποτε αν το χτυπησεις τωρα θα το ξεπερασεις πιο ευκολα.....και γω αυτο ειχα και δεν το επετρεψα εγω να παει παρακατω με ψυχαναγκασμους....γιατι δεν ηθελα να ειμαι μια ζωη με φαρμακα.......οποτε χαλαρωσε ισως χρειαστει να παρεις φαρμακα δεν πειραζει.......απλα εγω σου λεω μπορεις και μονη σου αν το δεις ψυχραιμα οτι ειναι απλα σκεψεις
το θεμα ειναι οτι τωρα εχεις αυτες τις συγκεκριμενες σκεψεις αλλη φορα ομως παλι θα εχεις αλλες παλι.....
εμενα χρειαστηκε να κανει ενα κυκλο αυτη η ασθενεια γιαυτο και μπορεσα να εφαρμοσω τα κολπα που σου ειπα, αγορασα βιβλια, συνεχως διαβαζα αρθρα σχετικα με την ψευδαισθηση τωνν σκεψεων και ημουν αποφασισμενη να το αντιμετωπισω.....
εσυ αποτι καταλαβα εισαι ακομη στην αρχη της καριερας σου χαχα οποτε ερχεσαι σε πρωτη επαφη ακομη με αυτες τις σκεψεις.......μολις ομως σου ερθουν και αλλες θα καταλαβεις το παραλογο ολου αυτου και θα κανεις αυτα που σου ειπα πιο ευκολα......
για αρχη το μονο που μπορεις να κανεις αφου δεν μπορεις να αγνοησεις αυτες τις σκεψεις ειναι απλα να χαλαρωσεις και να διαβεβαιωθεις οτι τιποτα δεν θα παθεις και ειναι απλα σκεψεις......πρεπει ομως να εχεις μια πληρη ενημερωση πανω στη διαταραχη αυτη.....διαβασε αρθρα βιβλια, γνωμες ψυχολογων να ενημερωθεις οτι ειναι απλα του μυαλου..........στο διαβεβαιωνω εγω που το εχω περασει πολλα χρονια μεχρι που το σιχαθηκα......καλη επιτυχια

----------


## marouli66

επισης εχω μια γνωστη υπνοθεραπευτρια που και τωρα παω καποιες φορες και πουλαει καποια επιθεματα θαυματουργα, φυτικα χωρις φαρμακο που ηρεμουν το ιδιο με ηρεμιστικο....οποιος θελει να δοκιμασει πληροφοριες σε μνμ

----------


## Εύαα

[QUOTE=marouli66;1002421]αυτο που σου ειπε η βασια εχεις ειναι μονο εμμονες ιδεες οποτε αν το χτυπησεις τωρα θα το ξεπερασεις πιο ευκολα.....και γω αυτο ειχα και δεν το επετρεψα εγω να παει παρακατω με ψυχαναγκασμους....γιατι δεν ηθελα να ειμαι μια ζωη με φαρμακα.......οποτε χαλαρωσε ισως χρειαστει να παρεις φαρμακα δεν πειραζει.......απλα εγω σου λεω μπορεις και μονη σου αν το δεις ψυχραιμα οτι ειναι απλα σκεψεις
το θεμα ειναι οτι τωρα εχεις αυτες τις συγκεκριμενες σκεψεις αλλη φορα ομως παλι θα εχεις αλλες παλι.....
εμενα χρειαστηκε να κανει ενα κυκλο αυτη η ασθενεια γιαυτο και μπορεσα να εφαρμοσω τα κολπα που σου ειπα, αγορασα βιβλια, συνεχως διαβαζα αρθρα σχετικα με την ψευδαισθηση τωνν σκεψεων και ημουν αποφασισμενη να το αντιμετωπισω.....
εσυ αποτι καταλαβα εισαι ακομη στην αρχη της καριερας σου χαχα οποτε ερχεσαι σε πρωτη επαφη ακομη με αυτες τις σκεψεις.......μολις ομως σου ερθουν και αλλες θα καταλαβεις το παραλογο ολου αυτου και θα κανεις αυτα που σου ειπα πιο ευκολα......
για αρχη το μονο που μπορεις να κανεις αφου δεν μπορεις να αγνοησεις αυτες τις σκεψεις ειναι απλα να χαλαρωσεις και να διαβεβαιωθεις οτι τιποτα δεν θα παθεις και ειναι απλα σκεψεις......πρεπει ομως να εχεις μια πληρη ενημερωση πανω στη διαταραχη αυτη.....διαβασε αρθρα βιβλια, γνωμες ψυχολογων να ενημερωθεις οτι ειναι απλα του μυαλου..........στο διαβεβαιωνω εγω που το εχω περασει πολλα χρονια μεχρι που το σιχαθηκα......καλη επιτυχια[/QUOTE

Είναι πλ δύσκολο όλο αυτοο!! Αυτές οι σκέψεις σ διαλύουν!! Θέλει πλ κουραγιοο!!

----------


## marouli66

ευαα ποσο καιρο εχεις αυτες τις σκεψεις???
διοτι αν εισαι καινουρια τοτε λογικο να ειναι δυσκολο να τις δεις σαν ψεμα.........
εγω εχω την εξης συμβουλη........να πας επιγοντως σε ειδικο διοτι και θα σε ενημερωσει περι του προβληματος σου και θα σου δωσει τα καταλληλα φαρμακα τα οποια θα σε κανουν 90 τις εκατο καλα.......
μετα απο ολα αυτα θα δεις με αλλο ματι το προβλημα σου και θα ακολουθησεις αυτα που σου λες

----------


## marouli66

* που σου λεω.....

----------


## Εύαα

> ευαα ποσο καιρο εχεις αυτες τις σκεψεις???
> διοτι αν εισαι καινουρια τοτε λογικο να ειναι δυσκολο να τις δεις σαν ψεμα.........
> εγω εχω την εξης συμβουλη........να πας επιγοντως σε ειδικο διοτι και θα σε ενημερωσει περι του προβληματος σου και θα σου δωσει τα καταλληλα φαρμακα τα οποια θα σε κανουν 90 τις εκατο καλα.......
> μετα απο ολα αυτα θα δεις με αλλο ματι το προβλημα σου και θα ακολουθησεις αυτα που σου λες


Γενικά μ είναι δύσκολο να τις αντιμετωπισωω!! Τις έχω κάποιους μήνες Τρ!! Περισσότερο μ φοβίζει ότι θα τις έχω πανταα!!

----------


## marouli66

αυτο ηταν το μεγαλο εμποδιο στην θεραπεια μου......μολις ομως κατανοησα (μετα απο πολυ πονο) οτι ειμαστε αυτο που σκεφτομαστε και οτι αν θελουμε κατι το καταφερνουμε σταματησα να σκεφτομαι το μελλον και εστιασα στο τωρα μου και στο στοχο μου να θεραπευτω.......αυτο και πετυχα.......μπορω να βαλω και αλλο στοχο.....πχ παλιοτερα ηθελα να βρω συντροφο......ηξερα οτι θα τον βρω.....και ηρθε(ασχετα που μετα χωρισαμε. χαχα)..........αν θες στειλε μου σε μνμ τον αριθμο σου να μιλησουμε.....θα χαρω πολυ

----------


## Εύαα

> αυτο ηταν το μεγαλο εμποδιο στην θεραπεια μου......μολις ομως κατανοησα (μετα απο πολυ πονο) οτι ειμαστε αυτο που σκεφτομαστε και οτι αν θελουμε κατι το καταφερνουμε σταματησα να σκεφτομαι το μελλον και εστιασα στο τωρα μου και στο στοχο μου να θεραπευτω.......αυτο και πετυχα.......μπορω να βαλω και αλλο στοχο.....πχ παλιοτερα ηθελα να βρω συντροφο......ηξερα οτι θα τον βρω.....και ηρθε(ασχετα που μετα χωρισαμε. χαχα)..........αν θες στειλε μου σε μνμ τον αριθμο σου να μιλησουμε.....θα χαρω πολυ


Θα επικοινωνήσω μαζί σ συντομαα!! Είναι ένα εξαντλητικό όλο αυτό κι είναι γεγονός πως χρειάζομαι βοηθειαα!!

----------


## marouli66

παντως τωρα βρισκονται σε συγχηση και οι χημικες ουσιες του εγκεφαλου σου γιαυτο οτι και να σου λεμε δεν μπορεις να σκεφτεις λογικα.......γιαυτο ισως θα χρειαστεις φαρμακο.......μην το φοβηθεις αν το επιλεξεις εσυ και θελεις πολυ να θεραπευτεις θα δεις με αλλο ματι το προβλημα.........
εγω μολις πηρα αμεσως ενιωσα αλλος ανθρωπος......μετα απο 2 μηνες φυσικα πιασανε

----------


## Εύαα

> παντως τωρα βρισκονται σε συγχηση και οι χημικες ουσιες του εγκεφαλου σου γιαυτο οτι και να σου λεμε δεν μπορεις να σκεφτεις λογικα.......γιαυτο ισως θα χρειαστεις φαρμακο.......μην το φοβηθεις αν το επιλεξεις εσυ και θελεις πολυ να θεραπευτεις θα δεις με αλλο ματι το προβλημα.........
> εγω μολις πηρα αμεσως ενιωσα αλλος ανθρωπος......μετα απο 2 μηνες φυσικα πιασανε


Εσυ ποσό καιρό τα έπαιρνες?? Η συνεχίζεις ακόμα αγωγηη??

----------


## marouli66

εγω εχω παρει τρεις φορες στη ζωη μου φαρμακα με διαστηματα αποχης......αλλα η αληθεια ειναι οτι αμα μπλεξεις μαυτα δυσκολα ξεμπλεκεις......αλλα ειναι καλα για να παρεις γτ εισαι σε δυσκολη κατασταση τωρα και το προβλημα σου εχει γινει ο εαυτο σου......ο αληθινος σου εαυτος δεν ειναι αυτο.....ολες αυτες οι σκεψεις ειναι τελειως ψεμα.......εδω εχει βγει και η γνωσιακη θεραπεια που καταρριπτει αυτες τις σκεψεις μεσω της εφαρμογης της.......οι σκεψεις αυτες ειναι αστοχες......οπως οταν σκεφτεις οτι εισαι στην παραλια και βλεπεις τη θαλασσα και σκεφτεις για πλακα λες να χει κανα καρχαρια μεσα, αλλα μετα γελας με αυτη τη σκεψη και τελικα μπαινεις.......ετσι ακριβως ειναι και με τις σκεψεις που κανεις......ειναι ψεματα απλα εσυ σκαλωσες με αυτες γιατι το αγχος το συσσωρευμενο που εχεις πρεπει καπου να ξεσπασει.....
τωρα τα εχω κοψει και προσπαθω να λεω στον εαυτο μου οτι ειναι μια ψευδαισθηση ολες αυτες οι σκεψεις και εφαρμοζω και αυτα που λενε τα αρθρα που σου εστειλα........
αλλα εσυ τωρα εισαι βυθισμενη στο προβλημα σου οποτε δεν μπορεις να καταλαβεις κατι.....οποτε το νευρικο συστημα πρεπει πρωτα να καλμαρει και μετα να δεις οτι αυτες οι σκεψεις ειναι σφαλμα........
πχ ο συζηγος μου προχτες μου λεει λες να ειμαι γκει? αλλα γελουσε.......αν το πιστευε ομως θα σκαλωνε........
οποτε μολις παρεις το φαρμακο, ηρεμισεις και μαθεις την τεχνικη των σκεψεων αυτων θα καταλαβεις τι παιζει και θα βαρεθεις να ασχολεισαι
επισης με βοηθησε πολυ η γυμναστικη.......κανει τη μιση δουλεια των φαρμακων....και ψυχιατρος μου το εχει πει αυτο.......κανε αεροβια εντονη θα αισθανεσαι τετοια ευφορια που οι σκεψεις θα περνουν και θα φευγουν.......
γραψε μας εδω την προοδο σου αυριο καλη σου νυχτα και περαστικα.......δεν ειναι τιποτα εσυ του επιτρεπεις να ειναι......

----------


## jim7

Αυτό για την σωματική άσκηση είναι πολύ σωστό, φαίνεται ότι ωφελεί στις ψυχικές διαταραχές, και στην κατάθλιψη το ίδιο.

----------


## Εύαα

> εγω εχω παρει τρεις φορες στη ζωη μου φαρμακα με διαστηματα αποχης......αλλα η αληθεια ειναι οτι αμα μπλεξεις μαυτα δυσκολα ξεμπλεκεις......αλλα ειναι καλα για να παρεις γτ εισαι σε δυσκολη κατασταση τωρα και το προβλημα σου εχει γινει ο εαυτο σου......ο αληθινος σου εαυτος δεν ειναι αυτο.....ολες αυτες οι σκεψεις ειναι τελειως ψεμα.......εδω εχει βγει και η γνωσιακη θεραπεια που καταρριπτει αυτες τις σκεψεις μεσω της εφαρμογης της.......οι σκεψεις αυτες ειναι αστοχες......οπως οταν σκεφτεις οτι εισαι στην παραλια και βλεπεις τη θαλασσα και σκεφτεις για πλακα λες να χει κανα καρχαρια μεσα, αλλα μετα γελας με αυτη τη σκεψη και τελικα μπαινεις.......ετσι ακριβως ειναι και με τις σκεψεις που κανεις......ειναι ψεματα απλα εσυ σκαλωσες με αυτες γιατι το αγχος το συσσωρευμενο που εχεις πρεπει καπου να ξεσπασει.....
> τωρα τα εχω κοψει και προσπαθω να λεω στον εαυτο μου οτι ειναι μια ψευδαισθηση ολες αυτες οι σκεψεις και εφαρμοζω και αυτα που λενε τα αρθρα που σου εστειλα........
> αλλα εσυ τωρα εισαι βυθισμενη στο προβλημα σου οποτε δεν μπορεις να καταλαβεις κατι.....οποτε το νευρικο συστημα πρεπει πρωτα να καλμαρει και μετα να δεις οτι αυτες οι σκεψεις ειναι σφαλμα........
> πχ ο συζηγος μου προχτες μου λεει λες να ειμαι γκει? αλλα γελουσε.......αν το πιστευε ομως θα σκαλωνε........
> οποτε μολις παρεις το φαρμακο, ηρεμισεις και μαθεις την τεχνικη των σκεψεων αυτων θα καταλαβεις τι παιζει και θα βαρεθεις να ασχολεισαι
> επισης με βοηθησε πολυ η γυμναστικη.......κανει τη μιση δουλεια των φαρμακων....και ψυχιατρος μου το εχει πει αυτο.......κανε αεροβια εντονη θα αισθανεσαι τετοια ευφορια που οι σκεψεις θα περνουν και θα φευγουν.......
> γραψε μας εδω την προοδο σου αυριο καλη σου νυχτα και περαστικα.......δεν ειναι τιποτα εσυ του επιτρεπεις να ειναι......


Νμζ ότι μια τα συμπτώματα είναι ύφεση και μια σ έξαρσηη!! Βασανιστική αυτν η διαταραχηη!!

----------


## Anna137

> εγω εχω παρει τρεις φορες στη ζωη μου φαρμακα με διαστηματα αποχης......αλλα η αληθεια ειναι οτι αμα μπλεξεις μαυτα δυσκολα ξεμπλεκεις......αλλα ειναι καλα για να παρεις γτ εισαι σε δυσκολη κατασταση τωρα και το προβλημα σου εχει γινει ο εαυτο σου......ο αληθινος σου εαυτος δεν ειναι αυτο.....ολες αυτες οι σκεψεις ειναι τελειως ψεμα.......εδω εχει βγει και η γνωσιακη θεραπεια που καταρριπτει αυτες τις σκεψεις μεσω της εφαρμογης της.......οι σκεψεις αυτες ειναι αστοχες......οπως οταν σκεφτεις οτι εισαι στην παραλια και βλεπεις τη θαλασσα και σκεφτεις για πλακα λες να χει κανα καρχαρια μεσα, αλλα μετα γελας με αυτη τη σκεψη και τελικα μπαινεις.......ετσι ακριβως ειναι και με τις σκεψεις που κανεις......ειναι ψεματα απλα εσυ σκαλωσες με αυτες γιατι το αγχος το συσσωρευμενο που εχεις πρεπει καπου να ξεσπασει.....
> τωρα τα εχω κοψει και προσπαθω να λεω στον εαυτο μου οτι ειναι μια ψευδαισθηση ολες αυτες οι σκεψεις και εφαρμοζω και αυτα που λενε τα αρθρα που σου εστειλα........
> αλλα εσυ τωρα εισαι βυθισμενη στο προβλημα σου οποτε δεν μπορεις να καταλαβεις κατι.....οποτε το νευρικο συστημα πρεπει πρωτα να καλμαρει και μετα να δεις οτι αυτες οι σκεψεις ειναι σφαλμα........
> πχ ο συζηγος μου προχτες μου λεει λες να ειμαι γκει? αλλα γελουσε.......αν το πιστευε ομως θα σκαλωνε........
> οποτε μολις παρεις το φαρμακο, ηρεμισεις και μαθεις την τεχνικη των σκεψεων αυτων θα καταλαβεις τι παιζει και θα βαρεθεις να ασχολεισαι
> επισης με βοηθησε πολυ η γυμναστικη.......κανει τη μιση δουλεια των φαρμακων....και ψυχιατρος μου το εχει πει αυτο.......κανε αεροβια εντονη θα αισθανεσαι τετοια ευφορια που οι σκεψεις θα περνουν και θα φευγουν.......
> γραψε μας εδω την προοδο σου αυριο καλη σου νυχτα και περαστικα.......δεν ειναι τιποτα εσυ του επιτρεπεις να ειναι......


Μαρούλι καλημέρα! Πολύ ενδιαφέροντα αυτά που γράφεις! Θέλω και εγώ μια βοήθεια...Πριν 4 χρόνια έχασα τη δουλειά μου και έμεινα στο σπίτι για 5 μήνες περίπου. Ταυτόχρονα είχα προβλήματα στο σπίτι με το σύζυγο,κ το παιδί κ τελικά χωρίσαμε. Εκείνο το διάστημα επρεπε να πάω μόνη μου με το κτελ στο νησί μου. Ηταν ένα οχταωρο ταξίδι κτελ κ πλοίο κ επαθα (οχι πρώτη φορά) μια κρίση πανικού μεσα στο κτελ. Ειχα όμως αγχολυτικό μαζί μου οκ το ξεπέρασα. Οι κρίσεις πανικού για μένα απο παλιά συνοδευόντουσαν απ τη φοβία μήπως λιποθυμήσω γιατί είχα τα ίδια συμπτώματα με λιποθυμίες απ τα νεανικά μου χρόνια που οφειλόντουσαν όμως σε δίαιτες κ ορθοστατικές υποτάσεις. Να μη στα πολυλογώ στο παρελθόν είχα πάρει αντικαταθλιπτικά και ας πούμε οτι θεραπευτικά απ τις κρίσεις πανικού, οπως λες λειτούργησαν τα φάρμακα και χαλάρωσα με το θέμα των λιποθυμιών, ειπα οκ και να λιποθυμήσω δε τρεχει τίποτα αφου μου έχει ξανασυμβεί καμια δεκαριά φορές δε πεθαίνω απ αυτό και έτσι μου έφυγε αυτή η φοβία...οταν αγχώνομαι εχω και το αγχολυτικάκι στην τσάντα και όλα καλά...
Εκείνο το διάστημα λοιπόν ομως κόλλησα και μια ψυχαναγκαστική σκέψη που αυτή ακόμη δεν μπορώ να την εξαλείψω. Αφού εφτασα στο νησί λοιπόν πριν 4 χρόνια την άλλη μερα μάλλον υποσυνείδητα μάλλωνα τον εαυτό μου για την κρίση που επαθα στο κτελ. Την αλλη μέρα λοιπον που συνάντησα κάτι γνωστους κ επινα καφέ μαζί τους, αρχισα ξαφνικά κ χωρίς λόγο να νιώθω έντονο στρες κ ανησυχία. Δεν έφυγα απ την παρέα, δε φάνηκε τίποτα σ αυτούς, δεν το έκφρασα και απλώς το παρατηρούσα, ενώ ταυτόχρονα ήμουν ομιλητική κ γελαστή στην παρέα. Το ίδο πράγμα μου συνέβη και το επόμενο τριήμερο που εβγαινα με την ίδια παρέα στο νησί ...Πρέπει να σημειώσω ότι είμαι κοινωνικό άτομο, γελαστό και με χιουμορ στην παρέα κ αυτό ήταν πολύ κόντρα ρόλος σε μένα. Αυτό που είχα απο παιδί βέβαια ήταν μια φοβία για τη δημόσια έκθεση, αλλά εντάξει δε θα γινόμουν ποτέ ουτε ηθοποιός, ούτε παρουσιάστρια, οπότε δε μ ένοιαζε κ πολύ. Απο τότε παντρευτήκα αυτή τη σκέψη, δηλαδή πολλές φορές συγκεκριμένα όταν πάω να χαλαρώσω με φίλους και ιδίως όταν συζήτώ όρθια με γνωστούς μου ερχεται κάτι σαν υπερένταση πολλές φορές ή σα ζαλάδα άλλες.....το τελευταίο διάστημα ευτυχώς το συναίσθημα ειναι περισσοτερο ζαλάδα, αστάθεια, γιατί η υπερένταση ήταν πολύ ενοχλητική και στεναχωριόμουν πολυ μετα. Και εγώ λοιπόν αρχισα το διάβασμα απο τότε και το ψάξιμο του εαυτού και των σκέψεων, οπότε και Τολε έχω διαβάσει και Οσο και γυμναστική κάνω που ειναι απίστευτα βοηθητική και καμιά φορά και διαφραγματική αναπνοή. Η διαφραγματική αναπνοή με έχει βοηθήσει πολύ στο να ερθω στο κεντρο μου όπως λες και εσύ...
Επίσης στους φίλους μου εχω εξομολογηθεί αυτή τη ψυχαναγκαστική σκέψη οπότε και να με πιάσει τους λέω χαριτολογώντας ...μ έπιασε η ζουρλαμάρα μου και δεν κορυφώνεται....οπότε κατάλαβα ότι, ότι εξωτερικεύεται μετριάζεται και χαλαρώνει. 
Στους γνωστούς όμως γενικά δε μπορώ στα καλά καθούμενα να πω....ξέρεις τώρα που μιλάμε και γελάμε, εγώ βιώνω ξαφνικά ζαλάδα ή υπερένταση γιατί θα με περάσουν για τρελή ή τουλάχιστον έτσι πιστεύω εγώ....ή ν αρχίσω να κάνω διαφραγματικές αναπνοές για να έρθω στο κέντρο μου....έχεις εσύ καμιά ιδέα? Εχθές κάπου διάβασα κάτι λόγια σου σε ένα παιδί και μου έκαναν ένα κλικ...αυτό που έγραφες για τον Ανώτερο Εαυτό μάλιστα τα αποθηκευσα για να τα ξαναδιαβάζω...οπότε εμπιστεύομαι πολύ την αποψή σου. 
Επίσης θέλω πολύ να ξαναμπω στο δρόμο της ορθοδοξίας, να παίρνω δύναμη απο το Χριστό! Πρόσφατα άκουσα ένα σύμβουλο να λέει...ο άνθρωπος πρέπει να πιστεύει πολύ ή στο Θεό ή στον Εαυτό του. Αν δεν πιστεύει σε κανένα απ τους δύο, υπάρχει πρόβλημα! 
Εσύ ξεκίνησες να διαβάζεις κάποια συγκεκριμένα χριστιανικά βιβλία ή απλώς εκκλησιάζεσαι συχνα τωρα?

----------


## marouli66

αννα μου εισαι σε παρα πολυ καλο δρομο αν πιστευεις σε αυτα τα βιβλια σοφων που τα εχουν βρει με τον εαυτο τους, και οταν εννοω εαυτο δεν εννοω τον κατωτερο εαυτο αλλα τον Αληθινο Εαυτο (αυτος ειναι το πνευμα που εχεις μεσα σου, ειναι η λεγομενη συνειδητοτητα σου, και δεν εχει μεσα του αισθησεις οπως πονο, δυσφορια, αγχος, ενοχες κλπ)......ο Ανωτερος Εαυτος ειναι το υπολοιπο μερος της ψυχης σου και βρισκεται σε ενωτερα πεδια διοτι αν ολη η ψυχη μας ηταν μεσα μας τοτε θα ειχαμε καει απο την ενεργεια......
για να μην σε μπερδευω λοιπον εσυ για να θεραπευτεις θα πρεπει να κατανοησεις οτι ο κατωτερος εαυτος σου με ολα τις αισθησεις, το αγχος την δυσφορια ειναι μια ψευδαισθηση διοτι μας τον διαμορφωνει η κοινωνια.......ο αληθινος σου εαυτος ειναι η συνειδητοτητα σου δλδ το πνευμα που απλα παρατηρει τη ζωη να ρεει, να ερχεται και να φευγει χωρις να συμπαρασυρεται στην οδυνη των γεγονοτων και των συναισθηματων του εξωτερικου κοσμου.....με αυτον ερχεσαι σε επαφη οταν συνειδητα ερχεσαι στο κεντρο σου με αναπνοες οπως κανεις μπραβο,σε στιγμες που εισαι αφηρημενη, αλλα και στο κενο διαστημα που μεσολαβει μεταξυ μη σκεψης και σκεψης...δλδ λιγο πριν αισθανθεις την σκεψη.....

αυτο που νιωθεις τωρα η δυσφορια αυτη θα συνεχισει αν εκδηλωνεται με διαφορους τροπους.....δλδ τωρα ετσι μετα αλλιως και παλι φαυλος κυκλος.......το ιδιο με σενα φαντασου εχω περασει φυσικα και εγω μαζι με πολλα αλλα.... ειναι σαν ενα ποταμι που ρεει προς μια συγκεκριμενη κατευθυνση, αν του κοψεις τη ροη θα βρει απεγνωσμενα αλλη εξοδο και αν δεν βρει θα εκραγει καταλαβες??
πρεπει ομως ολοι μας εδω να κατανοησουμε οτι εμεις ΔΕΝ ειμαστε αυτο.......αυτο που βιωνουμε εκεινη τη στιγμη ειναι ενα καθαρο ΨΕΜΑ διοτι εχει να κανει με τις αισθησεις που παντα μας τις διαμορφωνει ο νους.....ο νους ομως ειναι πλανη, ειναι διαμορφωμα της κοινωνιας.....

αρα αλλο νους αισθησεις, αλλο αληθινος εαυτος - κεντρο - πνευμα - συνειδητοτητα.......
ο νους-κατωτερος εαυτος περιφερεται στην περιφερεια το κυκλου και αναλογα με την ερμηνεια καθε γεγονοτος μετακινειται αναλογα συμπαρασυρομενος απο τη δυνη των καταστασεων και των σκεψεων....
ο αληθινος εαυτος ειναι το κεντρο του κυκλου, οπου δεν μετακινειται ποτε, μενει παντα εκει διοτι πολυ απλα δεν παρασυρεται απο τα συναισθηματα και τις σκεψεις...μενει εκει ακλονητος ως παρατηρητης χωρις να κρινει.......

η θεραπεια μου εστιαστηκε στο γεγονος οτι αποφασισα οτι θα ερχομαι στο κεντρο μου οσες περισσοτερες φορες μπορουσα μεσα στη μερα......(αφησα τον εαυτο μου ελευθερο χωρις να τον πιεζω και να σκεφτομαι ωχ και αμα δεν τα καταφερω και αμα ειμαι συνεχεια για παντα ετσι????) ειπα θα το δοκιμασω και θα δω.........
επισης το δευτερο πολυ σημαντικο γεγονος ηταν οτι επαναλαμβανα συνεχως μεσα στη μερα σε στιγμες κρισης οτι ειμαι ενα πνευμα και οχι ο νους....λειτουργω με βαση το κεντρο μου τον αληθινο μου εαυτο....οτιδηποτε εξωτερικο, οποιαδηποτε αισθηση ειναι ψευδαισθηση........

ετσι, η μια φορα επιτυχιας εφερνε την αλλη οποτε ακολουθησε και ο νους, οι συναψεις στον εγκεφαλο αλλαξαν σταδιακα με εναν νεο τροπο σκεψης, το υποσυνειδητο αρχισε να κανει νεες καταγραφες οποτε ετσι ο νους δεν εγινε αφεντης αλλα Εγω........

αρα εσυ οταν σε πιανει κατι τετοιο να επαναλαμβανεις μεσα σου ''δεν ειναι αληθινο, ειναι απλα μια πλανη του νου'' και αμεσως να νιωθεις την εμπιστοσυνη εστιαζομενη στο κεντρο σου......σιγα σιγα φορα με τη φορα αυτη η αισθηση δεν θα εχει απο που να σταθει οποτε θα υποχωρησει......αυτο θα κανεις και με αλλες αισθησεις εχοντας ακλονητη εμπιστοσυνη στον Αληθινο σου Εαυτο.......μεχρι που θα θεραπευτεις χωρις να το καταλαβεις.......
και να θυμασαι.....ολα μπορει να τα καταφερει ο ανθρωπος αρκει να γινει αφεντης του νου.....διοτι δεν ειναι ο νους.,..ο νους ειναι απλα ενα οργανο......

ομως επειδη ειμαστε ανθρωποι και η ανθρωπινες δυνατοτητες ειναι λιγες, χρειαζομαστε και μια ανωτερη θεικη βοηθεια
η πιστη στον Χριστο ειναι κατι πολυ δυνατο που αν το ακολουθησεις θα δεις μεγαλες αλλαγες στη ζωη σου.......μονος του ο κατωτερος εαυτος δεν μπορει να τα καταφερει και αρρωσταινει αφου στηριζεται σε ψευδεις δυναμεις.........
η δυναμη του Χριστου ειναι το κεντρο της καρδιας μας, ο αληθινος μας εαυτος και εκει μπορουμε να καταφευγουμε σε καθε κριση......
ο Χριστος στην ουσια γιαυτο το λογο ενσαρκωθηκε στη γη για να βγαλει τον ανθρωπο απο την πλανη των αισθησεων και του νου, και να ακολουθησουν το πνευμα.......και οπως ειπε '' το πνευμα ειναι εκεινο που ζωοποιει, η σαρξ δεν οφελει ουδεν(σαρξ εννοει και τα αισθητηρια οργανα) '', ''εισηλθα στο μεσον της φυλακης τους που ειναι η φυλακη του σωματος και τους βρηκα ολους κοιμισμένους, και εθλιβει πολυ διοτι τους βρηκα τυφλους μεσα στην καρδια τους '', '' γνωριστε την αληθεια και η αληθεια θα σας ελευθερωσει ''(η αληθεια οτι ειμαστε πνευμα τα κατα Ουσια)
δεν διαβασα καποιο βιβλιο διοτι δεν λενε οτι οι σκεψεις ειναι ψευδαισθηση και ο δρομος του Χριστου αληθεια,.........το λενε αλλα με αλλο τροπο.....δλδ οτι ολα τα καλα που σκεφτεσαι ειναι απο το Θεο και ολα τα κακα απο τον πονηρο.....στην ουσια τα ιδια λενε αλλα δεν σε αφυπνιζουν αλλα σου λενε οι παπαδες ακολουθα το δρομο του Χριστου...πως ομως θα κουμανταρεις αυτες τις σκεψεις......
βεβαιως και ειναι πολυ σημαντικο να πηγαινεις που και που σε μυστηρια και να μεταλαμβανει τη Θεια Κοινωνια.....αλλα εμενα προσωπικα δεν μου αρκουσε η εξηγηση των παπαδων οτι '' ασε τα αυτα μην τα σκεφτεσαι ειναι του πονηρου '' καταλαβες?

αρα κανε τα δυο βηματα που σου ειπα, επικαλεσου τον Κυριο Ιησου Χριστο (οχι εναν γενικευμενο Θεο) και πες Του οτι τον βαζεις στην καρδια σου, παρακαλεσε συχνα μεσα στη μερα για θεραπεια... ακολουθα καποια μυστηρια και συμβουλες παπαδων αλλα μην ξεχνας αυτα που σου ειπα......

----------


## Εύαα

> αννα μου εισαι σε παρα πολυ καλο δρομο αν πιστευεις σε αυτα τα βιβλια σοφων που τα εχουν βρει με τον εαυτο τους, και οταν εννοω εαυτο δεν εννοω τον κατωτερο εαυτο αλλα τον Αληθινο Εαυτο (αυτος ειναι το πνευμα που εχεις μεσα σου, ειναι η λεγομενη συνειδητοτητα σου, και δεν εχει μεσα του αισθησεις οπως πονο, δυσφορια, αγχος, ενοχες κλπ)......ο Ανωτερος Εαυτος ειναι το υπολοιπο μερος της ψυχης σου και βρισκεται σε ενωτερα πεδια διοτι αν ολη η ψυχη μας ηταν μεσα μας τοτε θα ειχαμε καει απο την ενεργεια......
> για να μην σε μπερδευω λοιπον εσυ για να θεραπευτεις θα πρεπει να κατανοησεις οτι ο κατωτερος εαυτος σου με ολα τις αισθησεις, το αγχος την δυσφορια ειναι μια ψευδαισθηση διοτι μας τον διαμορφωνει η κοινωνια.......ο αληθινος σου εαυτος ειναι η συνειδητοτητα σου δλδ το πνευμα που απλα παρατηρει τη ζωη να ρεει, να ερχεται και να φευγει χωρις να συμπαρασυρεται στην οδυνη των γεγονοτων και των συναισθηματων του εξωτερικου κοσμου.....με αυτον ερχεσαι σε επαφη οταν συνειδητα ερχεσαι στο κεντρο σου με αναπνοες οπως κανεις μπραβο,σε στιγμες που εισαι αφηρημενη, αλλα και στο κενο διαστημα που μεσολαβει μεταξυ μη σκεψης και σκεψης...δλδ λιγο πριν αισθανθεις την σκεψη.....
> 
> αυτο που νιωθεις τωρα η δυσφορια αυτη θα συνεχισει αν εκδηλωνεται με διαφορους τροπους.....δλδ τωρα ετσι μετα αλλιως και παλι φαυλος κυκλος.......το ιδιο με σενα φαντασου εχω περασει φυσικα και εγω μαζι με πολλα αλλα.... ειναι σαν ενα ποταμι που ρεει προς μια συγκεκριμενη κατευθυνση, αν του κοψεις τη ροη θα βρει απεγνωσμενα αλλη εξοδο και αν δεν βρει θα εκραγει καταλαβες??
> πρεπει ομως ολοι μας εδω να κατανοησουμε οτι εμεις ΔΕΝ ειμαστε αυτο.......αυτο που βιωνουμε εκεινη τη στιγμη ειναι ενα καθαρο ΨΕΜΑ διοτι εχει να κανει με τις αισθησεις που παντα μας τις διαμορφωνει ο νους.....ο νους ομως ειναι πλανη, ειναι διαμορφωμα της κοινωνιας.....
> 
> αρα αλλο νους αισθησεις, αλλο αληθινος εαυτος - κεντρο - πνευμα - συνειδητοτητα.......
> ο νους-κατωτερος εαυτος περιφερεται στην περιφερεια το κυκλου και αναλογα με την ερμηνεια καθε γεγονοτος μετακινειται αναλογα συμπαρασυρομενος απο τη δυνη των καταστασεων και των σκεψεων....
> ο αληθινος εαυτος ειναι το κεντρο του κυκλου, οπου δεν μετακινειται ποτε, μενει παντα εκει διοτι πολυ απλα δεν παρασυρεται απο τα συναισθηματα και τις σκεψεις...μενει εκει ακλονητος ως παρατηρητης χωρις να κρινει.......
> ...


Κάθε σκέψη είτε σεξουαλικού περιεχομένου η οποιαδήποτε άλλη σ αγχώνει τόσο πλ που τελικά ίσως η προσευχή κι η πίστη είναι η μοναδική μας διέξοδος!! Έχουν συμβεί πολλά στν ζωή μ το τελευταίο διάστημα παρά το νεαρό της ηλικίας μ και νμζ μ τν πίστη ίσως να έχουμε ελπιδαα!!

----------


## marouli66

εννοειται ευα μου να προσευχεσαι με ολη σου την ψυχη καθημερινα.....ειναι λογικο να ξεσπασει ο οργανισμος σου καπως.....μετα απο τοσα που περασες.......ειναι μια φαση ομως..........τουλαχιστον καταλαβαινεις οτι αυτες οι σκεψεις δεν ευσταθουν??? διοτι αν ευσταθουσαν δεν θα σε αγχωναν

----------


## Anna137

> αννα μου εισαι σε παρα πολυ καλο δρομο αν πιστευεις σε αυτα τα βιβλια σοφων που τα εχουν βρει με τον εαυτο τους, και οταν εννοω εαυτο δεν εννοω τον κατωτερο εαυτο αλλα τον Αληθινο Εαυτο (αυτος ειναι το πνευμα που εχεις μεσα σου, ειναι η λεγομενη συνειδητοτητα σου, και δεν εχει μεσα του αισθησεις οπως πονο, δυσφορια, αγχος, ενοχες κλπ)......ο Ανωτερος Εαυτος ειναι το υπολοιπο μερος της ψυχης σου και βρισκεται σε ενωτερα πεδια διοτι αν ολη η ψυχη μας ηταν μεσα μας τοτε θα ειχαμε καει απο την ενεργεια......
> για να μην σε μπερδευω λοιπον εσυ για να θεραπευτεις θα πρεπει να κατανοησεις οτι ο κατωτερος εαυτος σου με ολα τις αισθησεις, το αγχος την δυσφορια ειναι μια ψευδαισθηση διοτι μας τον διαμορφωνει η κοινωνια.......ο αληθινος σου εαυτος ειναι η συνειδητοτητα σου δλδ το πνευμα που απλα παρατηρει τη ζωη να ρεει, να ερχεται και να φευγει χωρις να συμπαρασυρεται στην οδυνη των γεγονοτων και των συναισθηματων του εξωτερικου κοσμου.....με αυτον ερχεσαι σε επαφη οταν συνειδητα ερχεσαι στο κεντρο σου με αναπνοες οπως κανεις μπραβο,σε στιγμες που εισαι αφηρημενη, αλλα και στο κενο διαστημα που μεσολαβει μεταξυ μη σκεψης και σκεψης...δλδ λιγο πριν αισθανθεις την σκεψη.....
> 
> αυτο που νιωθεις τωρα η δυσφορια αυτη θα συνεχισει αν εκδηλωνεται με διαφορους τροπους.....δλδ τωρα ετσι μετα αλλιως και παλι φαυλος κυκλος.......το ιδιο με σενα φαντασου εχω περασει φυσικα και εγω μαζι με πολλα αλλα.... ειναι σαν ενα ποταμι που ρεει προς μια συγκεκριμενη κατευθυνση, αν του κοψεις τη ροη θα βρει απεγνωσμενα αλλη εξοδο και αν δεν βρει θα εκραγει καταλαβες??
> πρεπει ομως ολοι μας εδω να κατανοησουμε οτι εμεις ΔΕΝ ειμαστε αυτο.......αυτο που βιωνουμε εκεινη τη στιγμη ειναι ενα καθαρο ΨΕΜΑ διοτι εχει να κανει με τις αισθησεις που παντα μας τις διαμορφωνει ο νους.....ο νους ομως ειναι πλανη, ειναι διαμορφωμα της κοινωνιας.....
> 
> αρα αλλο νους αισθησεις, αλλο αληθινος εαυτος - κεντρο - πνευμα - συνειδητοτητα.......
> ο νους-κατωτερος εαυτος περιφερεται στην περιφερεια το κυκλου και αναλογα με την ερμηνεια καθε γεγονοτος μετακινειται αναλογα συμπαρασυρομενος απο τη δυνη των καταστασεων και των σκεψεων....
> ο αληθινος εαυτος ειναι το κεντρο του κυκλου, οπου δεν μετακινειται ποτε, μενει παντα εκει διοτι πολυ απλα δεν παρασυρεται απο τα συναισθηματα και τις σκεψεις...μενει εκει ακλονητος ως παρατηρητης χωρις να κρινει.......
> ...


Σε ευχαριστώ πάρα πολύ κορίτσι μου. Εχεις διαβάσει πολύ και αυτό φαίνεται αλλά έχεις και μια ωραία μεταδοτικότητα και ένα γλυκό λόγο και μπορείς να εμπνέεις τους γύρω σου. Το καταλαβαίνω και απ το γράψιμο σου. Μου εδωσες δύναμη!! 
Αυτά που μου έγραψες θα τα διαβάσω αρκετές φορές για να μου γίνουν συνείδηση. Γιατί ξέρεις τι εχω πάθει εγώ? Εχω διαβάσει τον Τολε και τον Οσο πχ. Εχω παρακολουθήσει βιντεάκια του Ρομπερτ Νατζέμυ, αλλά παράλληλα διάβασα Νανόπουλο και άλλους που είχαν αντίθετη γνώμη. Οτι ολά πχ ειναι νους και οτι δεν υπάρχει ψυχή, μόνο νους και εγκέφαλος υπάρχει. Κατάλαβες? Και κάπου μπερδευτηκα.
Παρόλα αυτά εγώ πιστεύω οτι εσύ με αυτές τις διδασκαλίες βρήκες εσωτερική γαλήνη απ ότι φαίνεται και μπορείς κ να την εμπνέεις. Μακάρι να με αξιώσει και εμένα ο Θεός να την βιώσω και να μην μου έρχεται αυτή η ανεπιθύμητη σκέψη. 
Γιατί ξερεις τώρα τι γίνεται (φαντάζομαι θα το ειχες βιώσει και εσύ)...Τωρα δεν ερχεται η σκέψη. Τώρα κατευθείαν ερχεται το συναίσθημα αυτομάτως....και αυτό ειναι το επίπονο. Σημερα πχ...εξυπηρέτησα καποιες πελάτισσες 2 ώρες. Ολα ωραία και καλά, γελάγαμε μιλάγαμε και πουλησα και καποια πράγματα. Μετά απο λίγο έρχεται ένας φίλος του συντρόφου μου, που τον συμπαθώ πάρα πολύ. Εεε λοιπόν μ αυτόν εκει που μιλάγαμε, αρχισα ν τσιτώνομαι κ να ζαλίζομαι λιγο...εχει λογική τώρα αυτό?? Και τι να κάνω εκεινη την ώρα? Μπορώ να κάνω αναπνοή διαφραγματική...και την κάνω...και κάπως μου φεύγει. Αλλά και πάλι δεν είμαι ο εαυτός μου. Ο πραγματικός ευατός μου αγαπάει να μιλάει με τους ανθρώπους, να κάνει πλάκα...μια ζωή έτσι ήμουν! Και μετά οταν φεύγει το παιδί απ το μαγαζί, προσπαθώ να χαλαρώσω την υπερένταση μου και στεναχωριέμαι
Τέλος πάντων θα τα διαβάσω πάρα πολλες φορές αυτά που γράφεις και θ αγοράσω και κάποιο απ τα βιβλια που προτείνεις. Κάποια στιγμή εσύ ήσουν που ανέφερες για φυτικά αγχολυτικά ή κάνω λάθος?? Και κάτι νομίζω για υπνοθεραπεία? Εσύ σ αυτή τη φάση δε παίρνεις αντικαταθλιπτικό...Καλό σου απόγευμα και πάλι σ ευχαριστώ για τις απαντήσεις,,,ναι είσαι πάντα καλα!!!

----------


## elis

Αννα ψυχη υπηρχε πριν εκατο χρονια τωρα δεν υπαρχει λογω εξελιξησ στην ελλαδα πιστευουμε οτι υπαρχει ψυχη γτ περνουσαν δυσκολα και φαινοταν αλλα λογω εξελιξησ αλλαξαν τα πραγματα η αληθεια αλλαζει υποτιθεται ανα εποχη αλλα στην ουσια ο ανθρωποσ δεν αλλαζει

----------


## marouli66

> Σε ευχαριστώ πάρα πολύ κορίτσι μου. Εχεις διαβάσει πολύ και αυτό φαίνεται αλλά έχεις και μια ωραία μεταδοτικότητα και ένα γλυκό λόγο και μπορείς να εμπνέεις τους γύρω σου. Το καταλαβαίνω και απ το γράψιμο σου. Μου εδωσες δύναμη!! 
> Αυτά που μου έγραψες θα τα διαβάσω αρκετές φορές για να μου γίνουν συνείδηση. Γιατί ξέρεις τι εχω πάθει εγώ? Εχω διαβάσει τον Τολε και τον Οσο πχ. Εχω παρακολουθήσει βιντεάκια του Ρομπερτ Νατζέμυ, αλλά παράλληλα διάβασα Νανόπουλο και άλλους που είχαν αντίθετη γνώμη. Οτι ολά πχ ειναι νους και οτι δεν υπάρχει ψυχή, μόνο νους και εγκέφαλος υπάρχει. Κατάλαβες? Και κάπου μπερδευτηκα.
> Παρόλα αυτά εγώ πιστεύω οτι εσύ με αυτές τις διδασκαλίες βρήκες εσωτερική γαλήνη απ ότι φαίνεται και μπορείς κ να την εμπνέεις. Μακάρι να με αξιώσει και εμένα ο Θεός να την βιώσω και να μην μου έρχεται αυτή η ανεπιθύμητη σκέψη. 
> Γιατί ξερεις τώρα τι γίνεται (φαντάζομαι θα το ειχες βιώσει και εσύ)...Τωρα δεν ερχεται η σκέψη. Τώρα κατευθείαν ερχεται το συναίσθημα αυτομάτως....και αυτό ειναι το επίπονο. Σημερα πχ...εξυπηρέτησα καποιες πελάτισσες 2 ώρες. Ολα ωραία και καλά, γελάγαμε μιλάγαμε και πουλησα και καποια πράγματα. Μετά απο λίγο έρχεται ένας φίλος του συντρόφου μου, που τον συμπαθώ πάρα πολύ. Εεε λοιπόν μ αυτόν εκει που μιλάγαμε, αρχισα ν τσιτώνομαι κ να ζαλίζομαι λιγο...εχει λογική τώρα αυτό?? Και τι να κάνω εκεινη την ώρα? Μπορώ να κάνω αναπνοή διαφραγματική...και την κάνω...και κάπως μου φεύγει. Αλλά και πάλι δεν είμαι ο εαυτός μου. Ο πραγματικός ευατός μου αγαπάει να μιλάει με τους ανθρώπους, να κάνει πλάκα...μια ζωή έτσι ήμουν! Και μετά οταν φεύγει το παιδί απ το μαγαζί, προσπαθώ να χαλαρώσω την υπερένταση μου και στεναχωριέμαι
> Τέλος πάντων θα τα διαβάσω πάρα πολλες φορές αυτά που γράφεις και θ αγοράσω και κάποιο απ τα βιβλια που προτείνεις. Κάποια στιγμή εσύ ήσουν που ανέφερες για φυτικά αγχολυτικά ή κάνω λάθος?? Και κάτι νομίζω για υπνοθεραπεία? Εσύ σ αυτή τη φάση δε παίρνεις αντικαταθλιπτικό...Καλό σου απόγευμα και πάλι σ ευχαριστώ για τις απαντήσεις,,,ναι είσαι πάντα καλα!!!


παντα θα υπαρχουν ατομα που λειτουργουν μονο με τη λογικη και επειδη η ψυχη ομως δεν ειναι κατι χειροπιαστο δεν μπορουν να το αποδειξουν........ομως η μεγαλυτερη αποδειξη ειναι το βιωμα......αν ημασταν μονο νους τοτε δεν θα μπορουσες να κανεις αυτα που λεω δλδ να ξεφυγεις απο το νου ουτε για μια στιγμη.......διοτι αυτος θα σε χειριζόταν......ομως ο νους ειναι ενα οργανο οπως το χερι που εσυ του λες που να παει δεν υπαρχει περιπτωση να παει μονο του αν δεν δωσει ο εγκεφαλος εντολη.........επισης οταν αλλαζεις τροπο σκεψης ποιος δινει την εντολη ο νους? αφου εσυ δινεις εντολη στο νου να εστιασει οπου θελεις αρα εσυ εισαι ξεχωρη απο το νου........οταν εισαι χαλαρη δεν σου εχει συμβει να σκεφτεσαι πραγματα και να μην σε νοιαζουν.......αρα εκεινη τη στιγμη λειτουργει η συνειδηση και οχι ο νους......

οπως λεει ο οσσο ο νους δεν ειναι παρα ενα οργανο που του εχεις παραχωρησει πολυ εξουσια.......ο νους οδηγει στην κολαση μπορει ομως να οδηγησει και στον παραδεισο...εξαρταται πως τον χρησιμοποιεις......http://enallaktikidrasi.com/2013/08/...taeis-tou-nou/

αυτο που λες με την αισθηση την αυτοματη ποσο ταυτιστηκα.....αυτο ειναι το δυσκολο κομματι διοτι εδω εχουμε να κανουμε με αισθηση αυτοματη......γιαυτο ξεκινησα υπνοθεραπεια γιατι τον αυτοματισμο αυτο τον κανει το υποσυνειδητο καταλαβες??? οπως το υποσυνειδητο καθε ανθρωπου δινει εντολη οταν βλεπουμε κατι νοστιμο να μας τρεχουν τα σαλια πχ ετσι και σεσενα και σεμενα δινει εντολη μετα απο ενα ιδιο συμβαν να εχουμε μια αντιστοιχη αντιδραση.....(δες το πειραμα του παυλοβ)
δυστυχως εκει χρειαζεται μια ανωτερη βοηθεια και πολυ προσευχη και πιστη αλλα και συνεχη επαναληψη την ωρα που συμβαινει αυτο να λες οτι '' δεν ειμαι εγω αυτο, ειναι κατι ψευτικο, μια ψευτικη αντιδραση του σωματος μου, ειμαι καλα γιατι επιλεγω αυτο που ειμαι αληθινα''

γιαυτο και σας προτεινα κατι επιθεματα οταν αισθανθειτε ετοιμοι να κοψετε τα φαρμακα....μπορεις να τα δοκιμασεις οποτε θες.....δεν ξερω τι δουλεια θα κανουν εσενα....λειτουργουν εμενα σαν ζαναξ........πρεπει ομως να καθαρισεις τον νου.....διοτι αυτα καλυπτουν το προβλημα.......
πιστευεις σε μεταφυσικο επιπεδο στη δυναμη του Ιησου <χριστου και στα ενεργειακα σωματα που εχει καθε ανθρωπος?
αν ναι σου εχω μια πολυ δυνατη ευχη αλλα θελει και παραλληλο οραματισμο

----------


## elis

Αδερφε δουλευω εικοσι χρονια κι εχω δει τουσ χειροτερουσ που ηταν τοτε ο θεοσ για μενα ειναι προσωπικη υποθεση

----------


## marouli66

> Αννα ψυχη υπηρχε πριν εκατο χρονια τωρα δεν υπαρχει λογω εξελιξησ στην ελλαδα πιστευουμε οτι υπαρχει ψυχη γτ περνουσαν δυσκολα και φαινοταν αλλα λογω εξελιξησ αλλαξαν τα πραγματα η αληθεια αλλαζει υποτιθεται ανα εποχη αλλα στην ουσια ο ανθρωποσ δεν αλλαζει


η ψυχη παντα υπαρχει απλως σαν σημερινη κοινωνια την εχουμε παραμελήσει

----------


## elis

Μαρουλι πριν εικοσι χρονια ειχαμε μια επειχηρηση με οτι καλυτερο υπαρχει στον κοσμο σημερα ο τσιπρασ τρελαθηκε και με εβαλε να το αποδειξω και εβγαλα κατι σχεδια 20 δισ ο στρατηγοσ ο παλιοσ ηταν μαγκασ και τα εβλεπε τωρα οι καινουριοι δε ξερω τι κανουν τουσ το απεδειξα

----------


## marouli66

επισης αννα μου με βοηθησε πολυ το γεγονος οτι πλεον εχει αποδειχτει και επιστημονικα ολο αυτο.......δλδ οτι ο κοσμος μας ειναι μια ψευδαισθηση, ενα ματριξ........το καταλαβαινεις αυτο? οτι αντιλαμβανομαστε στον κοσμο ειναι απλως ηλεκτρομαγνητικα κυματα διαφορετικων συχνοτητων, αλλα αντιλαμβανομαστε τα ερεθισματα αυτα ως χρωματα.....δεχομαστε κυματα πίεσης αλλα τα αντιλαμβανομαστε ως λεξεις....προσλαμβανουμε χημικες ενωσεις απο τον αερα και το νερο αλλα αισθανομαστε οσμες και γευσεις.......
ετσι ολα αυτα τα χρωματα, οι ηχοι και οι οσμες-γευσεις δεν υπαρχουν αυτουσια αφ'εαυτων στο χωρο αλλα δημιουργουνται νοητικα στον εγκεφαλο μεσα απο αισθητικη επεξεργασια....
αρα οι αντιληψεις του ανθρωπου δεν ειναι αμεσες αισθητηριακες καταγραφες του φυσικου κοσμου που μας περιβαλλει αλλα δημιουργουνται εσωτερικα συμφωνα με εγγενεις κανονες και περιορισμους που επιβαλλονται απο τις ικανοτητες του νευρικου συστηματος
αρα αν ειχες αλλο εγκεφαλο με αλλες λειτουργιες δεν θα εβλεπες αυτο τονν κοσμο αλλα εναν αλλο..καταλαβες? ο φυσικος κοσμος ειναι υποκειμενικος και οχι αντικειμενιοκος.....|(κανε ερευνα και γιαυτο...δες και βιντεακια)

πριν πολλες χιλιαδες χρονια το ειχαν ανακαλυψει πολλοι σοφοι...ενας απο αυτους ηταν και ο Πλατωνας.....απλα τωρα αποδειχθηκε και επιστημονικα.....
<< οπως λοιπον λεω, γνωριζουν οι φιλομαθεις, οτι η φιλοσοφια αφου παραλαβει την ψυχη τους, επιχειρει να την λυτρωσει καταδεικνύοντας οτι η ερευνα μεσω των ματιων ειναι γεματη απατη...επισης και μεσω των αυτιων και των αλλων αισθησεων, πειθοντας την να απομακρυνθει απο αυτες και οσο ειναι απολυτη αναγκη να τις χρησιμοποιει....η ιδια δε να αυτοσυγκεντρωνεται και να κοιταζει μεσα της και αν μην πιστευει σε τιποτε αλλο παρα στον εαυτο της, γιατι μονο η καθαρη νοηση(της ψυχης) θα μπορουσε να γνωρισει την πραγματικη ουσια των πραγματων.>>

αρα ειμαστε ηλεκτρομαγνητικα κυμματα και η μορφη μας λαμβανει χωρα μονο στο νου......

σου προτεινω να διαβασεις το βιβλιο '' υπαρχει παντα μια λυση'' και ΄''η γλωσσα των θεων'' πολυ ωραια βιβλια

----------


## elis

Γι αυτο λεμε κατι σασ καναν δε ζουσαμε ετσι τοτε κατι εγινε

----------


## elis

Ειχαμε μεταφορικη εταιρεια εσεισ δεν ξερετε τι ειναι μεταφορικη

----------


## elis

Ups tnt αυτεσ ηταν ιδιωτικεσ μεταφορικεσ

----------


## elis

Ειχε δεκα εταιριεσ

----------


## elis

Και φτασαμε τωρα η κορη μου να με λεει χαζο

----------


## jim7

Mηπως είσαι ξάδελφος του Γκάλη;

----------


## elis

Ειμαι ο μεσι

----------


## Εύαα

> εννοειται ευα μου να προσευχεσαι με ολη σου την ψυχη καθημερινα.....ειναι λογικο να ξεσπασει ο οργανισμος σου καπως.....μετα απο τοσα που περασες.......ειναι μια φαση ομως..........τουλαχιστον καταλαβαινεις οτι αυτες οι σκεψεις δεν ευσταθουν??? διοτι αν ευσταθουσαν δεν θα σε αγχωναν


Το κακό είναι ότι Δν ξέρεις ποτέ πότε μια καινουρια σκέψη θα έρθει και θα αρχίσει να σ βασανιζειι!! Όταν νμζεις πως περνάει μια σκέψη μια αλλά η έρχεται και παλι απ τν αρχηη!!

----------


## marouli66

ναι γιατι το αγχος πρεπει καπως να ξεσπασει καταλαβες? οποτε αν σου φυγει και βαρεθεις μια σκεψη μια αλλη θα ξεπροβάλει και θα σε αγχωσει.......ετσι ειναι αυτη η αρρωστια..
για να θεραπευτεις δεν αρκουν μονο τα λογια μας εδω μεσα αλλα μια ενημερωση πανω στο θεμα αυτο απο ειδικο........
και εμεις ειδικοι θεωρουμεστε με τοση διατριβη πανω σαυτο αλλα δεν ειμαστε επιστημονες.....
οποτε οταν σου βγει η διαγνωση θα ξερεις τι εχεις και θα χαλαρωσεις.....διοτι ψυχωτικη ΔΕΝ νομιζω να εισαι.......
εγω ενημερωθηκα πολυ απο ειδικους και αρθρα στο ιντερνετ, ολη μερα εψαχνα, πηρα μια διαγνωση, πηρα και φαρμακο το οποιο τις εξαλειψε σχεδον εντελως........
αλλα για να μην πεσω στα βαρια φαρμακα εβαλα και το μυαλο και τη λογικη να δουλεψει λεγοντας συνεχως οτι ειναι ψευτικες και παράλογες....οποτε μετα που επιασαν τα φαρμακα ημουν οκ.....μετα που τα εκοψα παλι τα ιδια μετα που τα ξαναπηρα παλι οκ αλλα μετα ειπα θα διαβαζω αυτα που σου εστειλα και θα προσευχομαι......πνευματικο εχεις? χρειαζεται και μια θρησκευτικη προσεγγιση στο θεμα μας.....

----------


## Anna137

> παντα θα υπαρχουν ατομα που λειτουργουν μονο με τη λογικη και επειδη η ψυχη ομως δεν ειναι κατι χειροπιαστο δεν μπορουν να το αποδειξουν........ομως η μεγαλυτερη αποδειξη ειναι το βιωμα......αν ημασταν μονο νους τοτε δεν θα μπορουσες να κανεις αυτα που λεω δλδ να ξεφυγεις απο το νου ουτε για μια στιγμη.......διοτι αυτος θα σε χειριζόταν......ομως ο νους ειναι ενα οργανο οπως το χερι που εσυ του λες που να παει δεν υπαρχει περιπτωση να παει μονο του αν δεν δωσει ο εγκεφαλος εντολη.........επισης οταν αλλαζεις τροπο σκεψης ποιος δινει την εντολη ο νους? αφου εσυ δινεις εντολη στο νου να εστιασει οπου θελεις αρα εσυ εισαι ξεχωρη απο το νου........οταν εισαι χαλαρη δεν σου εχει συμβει να σκεφτεσαι πραγματα και να μην σε νοιαζουν.......αρα εκεινη τη στιγμη λειτουργει η συνειδηση και οχι ο νους......
> 
> οπως λεει ο οσσο ο νους δεν ειναι παρα ενα οργανο που του εχεις παραχωρησει πολυ εξουσια.......ο νους οδηγει στην κολαση μπορει ομως να οδηγησει και στον παραδεισο...εξαρταται πως τον χρησιμοποιεις......http://enallaktikidrasi.com/2013/08/...taeis-tou-nou/
> 
> αυτο που λες με την αισθηση την αυτοματη ποσο ταυτιστηκα.....αυτο ειναι το δυσκολο κομματι διοτι εδω εχουμε να κανουμε με αισθηση αυτοματη......γιαυτο ξεκινησα υπνοθεραπεια γιατι τον αυτοματισμο αυτο τον κανει το υποσυνειδητο καταλαβες??? οπως το υποσυνειδητο καθε ανθρωπου δινει εντολη οταν βλεπουμε κατι νοστιμο να μας τρεχουν τα σαλια πχ ετσι και σεσενα και σεμενα δινει εντολη μετα απο ενα ιδιο συμβαν να εχουμε μια αντιστοιχη αντιδραση.....(δες το πειραμα του παυλοβ)
> δυστυχως εκει χρειαζεται μια ανωτερη βοηθεια και πολυ προσευχη και πιστη αλλα και συνεχη επαναληψη την ωρα που συμβαινει αυτο να λες οτι '' δεν ειμαι εγω αυτο, ειναι κατι ψευτικο, μια ψευτικη αντιδραση του σωματος μου, ειμαι καλα γιατι επιλεγω αυτο που ειμαι αληθινα''
> 
> γιαυτο και σας προτεινα κατι επιθεματα οταν αισθανθειτε ετοιμοι να κοψετε τα φαρμακα....μπορεις να τα δοκιμασεις οποτε θες.....δεν ξερω τι δουλεια θα κανουν εσενα....λειτουργουν εμενα σαν ζαναξ........πρεπει ομως να καθαρισεις τον νου.....διοτι αυτα καλυπτουν το προβλημα.......
> πιστευεις σε μεταφυσικο επιπεδο στη δυναμη του Ιησου <χριστου και στα ενεργειακα σωματα που εχει καθε ανθρωπος?
> αν ναι σου εχω μια πολυ δυνατη ευχη αλλα θελει και παραλληλο οραματισμο


Ναι Μαρούλι μου, πιστεύω οτι η πίστη στο Χριστό " κινεί καράβια" και θα ήθελα πολύ την ευχή και τον οραματισμό!!!

----------


## Anna137

> παντα θα υπαρχουν ατομα που λειτουργουν μονο με τη λογικη και επειδη η ψυχη ομως δεν ειναι κατι χειροπιαστο δεν μπορουν να το αποδειξουν........ομως η μεγαλυτερη αποδειξη ειναι το βιωμα......αν ημασταν μονο νους τοτε δεν θα μπορουσες να κανεις αυτα που λεω δλδ να ξεφυγεις απο το νου ουτε για μια στιγμη.......διοτι αυτος θα σε χειριζόταν......ομως ο νους ειναι ενα οργανο οπως το χερι που εσυ του λες που να παει δεν υπαρχει περιπτωση να παει μονο του αν δεν δωσει ο εγκεφαλος εντολη.........επισης οταν αλλαζεις τροπο σκεψης ποιος δινει την εντολη ο νους? αφου εσυ δινεις εντολη στο νου να εστιασει οπου θελεις αρα εσυ εισαι ξεχωρη απο το νου........οταν εισαι χαλαρη δεν σου εχει συμβει να σκεφτεσαι πραγματα και να μην σε νοιαζουν.......αρα εκεινη τη στιγμη λειτουργει η συνειδηση και οχι ο νους......
> 
> οπως λεει ο οσσο ο νους δεν ειναι παρα ενα οργανο που του εχεις παραχωρησει πολυ εξουσια.......ο νους οδηγει στην κολαση μπορει ομως να οδηγησει και στον παραδεισο...εξαρταται πως τον χρησιμοποιεις......http://enallaktikidrasi.com/2013/08/...taeis-tou-nou/
> 
> αυτο που λες με την αισθηση την αυτοματη ποσο ταυτιστηκα.....αυτο ειναι το δυσκολο κομματι διοτι εδω εχουμε να κανουμε με αισθηση αυτοματη......γιαυτο ξεκινησα υπνοθεραπεια γιατι τον αυτοματισμο αυτο τον κανει το υποσυνειδητο καταλαβες??? οπως το υποσυνειδητο καθε ανθρωπου δινει εντολη οταν βλεπουμε κατι νοστιμο να μας τρεχουν τα σαλια πχ ετσι και σεσενα και σεμενα δινει εντολη μετα απο ενα ιδιο συμβαν να εχουμε μια αντιστοιχη αντιδραση.....(δες το πειραμα του παυλοβ)
> δυστυχως εκει χρειαζεται μια ανωτερη βοηθεια και πολυ προσευχη και πιστη αλλα και συνεχη επαναληψη την ωρα που συμβαινει αυτο να λες οτι '' δεν ειμαι εγω αυτο, ειναι κατι ψευτικο, μια ψευτικη αντιδραση του σωματος μου, ειμαι καλα γιατι επιλεγω αυτο που ειμαι αληθινα''
> 
> γιαυτο και σας προτεινα κατι επιθεματα οταν αισθανθειτε ετοιμοι να κοψετε τα φαρμακα....μπορεις να τα δοκιμασεις οποτε θες.....δεν ξερω τι δουλεια θα κανουν εσενα....λειτουργουν εμενα σαν ζαναξ........πρεπει ομως να καθαρισεις τον νου.....διοτι αυτα καλυπτουν το προβλημα.......
> πιστευεις σε μεταφυσικο επιπεδο στη δυναμη του Ιησου <χριστου και στα ενεργειακα σωματα που εχει καθε ανθρωπος?
> αν ναι σου εχω μια πολυ δυνατη ευχη αλλα θελει και παραλληλο οραματισμο


Και θα ήθελα να μας πεις τι βιώνεις σε μια υπνοθεραπεία και πως αυτό βοηθάει γιατι δεν έχω κάνει ποτέ, ουτε και ξέρω που να κάνω...

----------


## Anna137

> επισης αννα μου με βοηθησε πολυ το γεγονος οτι πλεον εχει αποδειχτει και επιστημονικα ολο αυτο.......δλδ οτι ο κοσμος μας ειναι μια ψευδαισθηση, ενα ματριξ........το καταλαβαινεις αυτο? οτι αντιλαμβανομαστε στον κοσμο ειναι απλως ηλεκτρομαγνητικα κυματα διαφορετικων συχνοτητων, αλλα αντιλαμβανομαστε τα ερεθισματα αυτα ως χρωματα.....δεχομαστε κυματα πίεσης αλλα τα αντιλαμβανομαστε ως λεξεις....προσλαμβανουμε χημικες ενωσεις απο τον αερα και το νερο αλλα αισθανομαστε οσμες και γευσεις.......
> ετσι ολα αυτα τα χρωματα, οι ηχοι και οι οσμες-γευσεις δεν υπαρχουν αυτουσια αφ'εαυτων στο χωρο αλλα δημιουργουνται νοητικα στον εγκεφαλο μεσα απο αισθητικη επεξεργασια....
> αρα οι αντιληψεις του ανθρωπου δεν ειναι αμεσες αισθητηριακες καταγραφες του φυσικου κοσμου που μας περιβαλλει αλλα δημιουργουνται εσωτερικα συμφωνα με εγγενεις κανονες και περιορισμους που επιβαλλονται απο τις ικανοτητες του νευρικου συστηματος
> αρα αν ειχες αλλο εγκεφαλο με αλλες λειτουργιες δεν θα εβλεπες αυτο τονν κοσμο αλλα εναν αλλο..καταλαβες? ο φυσικος κοσμος ειναι υποκειμενικος και οχι αντικειμενιοκος.....|(κανε ερευνα και γιαυτο...δες και βιντεακια)
> 
> πριν πολλες χιλιαδες χρονια το ειχαν ανακαλυψει πολλοι σοφοι...ενας απο αυτους ηταν και ο Πλατωνας.....απλα τωρα αποδειχθηκε και επιστημονικα.....
> << οπως λοιπον λεω, γνωριζουν οι φιλομαθεις, οτι η φιλοσοφια αφου παραλαβει την ψυχη τους, επιχειρει να την λυτρωσει καταδεικνύοντας οτι η ερευνα μεσω των ματιων ειναι γεματη απατη...επισης και μεσω των αυτιων και των αλλων αισθησεων, πειθοντας την να απομακρυνθει απο αυτες και οσο ειναι απολυτη αναγκη να τις χρησιμοποιει....η ιδια δε να αυτοσυγκεντρωνεται και να κοιταζει μεσα της και αν μην πιστευει σε τιποτε αλλο παρα στον εαυτο της, γιατι μονο η καθαρη νοηση(της ψυχης) θα μπορουσε να γνωρισει την πραγματικη ουσια των πραγματων.>>
> 
> αρα ειμαστε ηλεκτρομαγνητικα κυμματα και η μορφη μας λαμβανει χωρα μονο στο νου......
> ...


Μα τι ωραία που τα γράφεις!!! Και πως τα θυμάσαι τόσο γλαυφυρά, μπραβο σου!!! Θα μπορσούσες να σπουδάσεις και συμβουλευτική ξερεις!! Τα βιβλία πρεπει να τα ψάξω γιατι νομίζω το δευτερο έχει εξαντληθεί...σ ευχαριστώ
Οπως το έγραψες προηγουμένως ειναι....είμαι ο σκύλος του Παυλοφ σ αυτή τη φάση. Δεν σκέφτομαι κατευθείαν αισθάνομαι τη δυσφορία κ την υπερένταση....πρόσεξε τώρα...
απο εχθες αποφάφισα να κωμικοποιήσω λίγο αυτό που συμβαίνει...δηλαδή...οταν εξομολογουμαι στις φίλες μου αυτή την δυσφορία...σταματάει να υπάρχει, μη σου πω γελάμε κιολας...τους λεω...μ έπιασε πάλι η κουρλαμάρα μου και μου φεύγει...
Με πιάνει η δυσφορία σ αυτους που δεν μπορώ να εξομολογηθώ εκείνη τη στιγμή, γιατί νομίζω οτι θα με περάσουν για τρελή...
Μου λέει λοιπόν ο ψυχολόγος προχθές...καπνίζεις?? Πολύ λιγο του λέω που και που δεν αγοράζω πακετο.
Ενας φίλο σου καπνιστή, θα τον πέρναγες για τρελό?? 
- Οχι του λέω..
-Κακώς μου λέει....το να είσαι καπνιστής, είναι ψυχογενής διαταραχή, γιατί βάλλεσαι συνειδητά κατά του εαυτού σου. Βέβαια δεν είναι τοσο σοβαρό οπως ο αλκοολισμός και τα ναρκωτικά που αλλοιώνουν τη συνείδηση, δεν παύει όμως να είναι διαταραχή...οπότε?? Γιατί νομίζεις οτι αν τους πεις οτι εκεινη τη στιγμή εσύ νιώθεις μια δυσφορία θα σε περάσουν για τρελή? Και να σου πω μου λέει και κάτι?? Χέστηκε (σορρυ για την εκφραση) ο κόσμος αν εσύ εχεις δυσφορία εκεινη την ώρα....λες και ο καθένας δεν έχει απο κάτι...στο μυαλό σου είναι όλο αυτό...πάρτο λίγο στην πλάκα...

Και να σου πω την αλήθεια ολη αυτή η συζήτηση μου έκανε πολύ καλό, οπότε αποφάσισα να το κωμικοποιήσω λίγο...για να δούμε. Ο γιατρός βεβαια μου λεει δε θέλουμε να το κωμικοποιήσεις ακριβώς, αλλά να το ουδετερο-ποιήσεις.....για να δούμε...
Συμφωνώ μαζί σου, φυσικά ο νους είναι οργανό μου δε το συζητώ...εγώ επιλέγω γενικά τις σκέψεις μου...μη κοιτάς που κολλήσαμε σε μια δυσφορία τώρα...θα την χαλαρώσουμε που θα πάει...στο χέρι της είναι??

Σ ευχαριστώ και πάλι για τις πολύτιμες γνώσεις που μοιράζεσαι μαζί μας!!! Καλό σου απόγευμα!!

----------


## Anna137

> ναι γιατι το αγχος πρεπει καπως να ξεσπασει καταλαβες? οποτε αν σου φυγει και βαρεθεις μια σκεψη μια αλλη θα ξεπροβάλει και θα σε αγχωσει.......ετσι ειναι αυτη η αρρωστια..
> για να θεραπευτεις δεν αρκουν μονο τα λογια μας εδω μεσα αλλα μια ενημερωση πανω στο θεμα αυτο απο ειδικο........
> και εμεις ειδικοι θεωρουμεστε με τοση διατριβη πανω σαυτο αλλα δεν ειμαστε επιστημονες.....
> οποτε οταν σου βγει η διαγνωση θα ξερεις τι εχεις και θα χαλαρωσεις.....διοτι ψυχωτικη ΔΕΝ νομιζω να εισαι.......
> εγω ενημερωθηκα πολυ απο ειδικους και αρθρα στο ιντερνετ, ολη μερα εψαχνα, πηρα μια διαγνωση, πηρα και φαρμακο το οποιο τις εξαλειψε σχεδον εντελως........
> αλλα για να μην πεσω στα βαρια φαρμακα εβαλα και το μυαλο και τη λογικη να δουλεψει λεγοντας συνεχως οτι ειναι ψευτικες και παράλογες....οποτε μετα που επιασαν τα φαρμακα ημουν οκ.....μετα που τα εκοψα παλι τα ιδια μετα που τα ξαναπηρα παλι οκ αλλα μετα ειπα θα διαβαζω αυτα που σου εστειλα και θα προσευχομαι......πνευματικο εχεις? χρειαζεται και μια θρησκευτικη προσεγγιση στο θεμα μας.....


Επίσης Μαρούλι θα ήθελα και εγώ να σε ρωτήσω...ποια φάρμακα ακριβως σε επιασαν στην υπερένταση των αυθυποβολών?? Εγώ εχω δοκιμάσει...cipralex, ladose, escitalopram...anafranil...κανένα απο αυτά δε με επιασε, 3-4 μήνες το καθένα. ισα ισα με τσιτώνανε περισσότερο...τωρα δε παίρνω τίποτα...λιγο ρεμερον οταν δεν μπορώ να κοιμηθώ...μόνο τα αγχολυτικά με πιάνουν πολύ καλά, αλλα αυτά δε μπορώ να τα παίρνω εννοείται σα θεραπεία...οπότε ειμαι περίεργη ν ακουσω την εμπειρία σου...Κατάφερες και ένιωθες γαλήνη παίρνοντας αντικαταθλιπτικό? Δηλαδή οταν σ επιανε αυτή η υπερένταση απ τις σκέψεις, εσύ ενιωθες γαλήνη πχ?? Τι να πω εμένα δε με πιάνουν...

----------


## ΜΙΜΙ

> Μα τι ωραία που τα γράφεις!!! Και πως τα θυμάσαι τόσο γλαυφυρά, μπραβο σου!!! Θα μπορσούσες να σπουδάσεις και συμβουλευτική ξερεις!! Τα βιβλία πρεπει να τα ψάξω γιατι νομίζω το δευτερο έχει εξαντληθεί...σ ευχαριστώ
> Οπως το έγραψες προηγουμένως ειναι....είμαι ο σκύλος του Παυλοφ σ αυτή τη φάση. Δεν σκέφτομαι κατευθείαν αισθάνομαι τη δυσφορία κ την υπερένταση....πρόσεξε τώρα...
> απο εχθες αποφάφισα να κωμικοποιήσω λίγο αυτό που συμβαίνει...δηλαδή...οταν εξομολογουμαι στις φίλες μου αυτή την δυσφορία...σταματάει να υπάρχει, μη σου πω γελάμε κιολας...τους λεω...μ έπιασε πάλι η κουρλαμάρα μου και μου φεύγει...
> Με πιάνει η δυσφορία σ αυτους που δεν μπορώ να εξομολογηθώ εκείνη τη στιγμή, γιατί νομίζω οτι θα με περάσουν για τρελή...
> Μου λέει λοιπόν ο ψυχολόγος προχθές...καπνίζεις?? Πολύ λιγο του λέω που και που δεν αγοράζω πακετο.
> Ενας φίλο σου καπνιστή, θα τον πέρναγες για τρελό?? 
> - Οχι του λέω..
> -Κακώς μου λέει....το να είσαι καπνιστής, είναι ψυχογενής διαταραχή, γιατί βάλλεσαι συνειδητά κατά του εαυτού σου. Βέβαια δεν είναι τοσο σοβαρό οπως ο αλκοολισμός και τα ναρκωτικά που αλλοιώνουν τη συνείδηση, δεν παύει όμως να είναι διαταραχή...οπότε?? Γιατί νομίζεις οτι αν τους πεις οτι εκεινη τη στιγμή εσύ νιώθεις μια δυσφορία θα σε περάσουν για τρελή? Και να σου πω μου λέει και κάτι?? Χέστηκε (σορρυ για την εκφραση) ο κόσμος αν εσύ εχεις δυσφορία εκεινη την ώρα....λες και ο καθένας δεν έχει απο κάτι...στο μυαλό σου είναι όλο αυτό...πάρτο λίγο στην πλάκα...
> 
> ...


Marouli όντως αυτα που γραφεις δειχνουν οτι εχεις μελετησει πολλα πραγματα. Συμφωνω απολυτα με το οτι υπαρχει διαφορα στο τροπο που αισθητηριακα επεξεργαζομαστε το κόσμο . Επισης πολλοι άνθρωποι έχουν και διαταραχη αισθητηριακής ολοκλήρωσης. Συνηθως αυτοι που εχουν αυτισμο αλλα όλοι μας λίγο πολύ έχουμε μια δόση αυτισμού. Εγω νομιζω οτι εχω αισθητηριακα θεματα και όλο αυτο ειναι λογικό να μου προκαλεί άγχος κλπ . Μπράβο πάντως γι αυτα που γράφεις και που το εχεις ψαξει τοσο πολυ!!

----------


## marouli66

> Και θα ήθελα να μας πεις τι βιώνεις σε μια υπνοθεραπεία και πως αυτό βοηθάει γιατι δεν έχω κάνει ποτέ, ουτε και ξέρω που να κάνω...


πες μου τοειμαιλ σου να σου στειλω εκει την ευχη........
στην υπνοθεραπεια ημουν διστακτική γιατι δεν ηξερα τι ητανν ομως ειναι μια απολυτα χαλαρη διαδικασια που απλα η υπνοθεραπευτρια επικοινωνει με το πιο σημαντικο οργανο που εχει καταγραψει ολες τις τραυματικες εμπειριες, το υποσυνειδητο......
αλλα τη μιση δουλεια την κανεις εσυ με αυτα που σου ειπα......θα επικοινωνησουμε να σου προτεινω αν θες, εγω πλεον την εμπιστευομαι...

----------


## marouli66

> Marouli όντως αυτα που γραφεις δειχνουν οτι εχεις μελετησει πολλα πραγματα. Συμφωνω απολυτα με το οτι υπαρχει διαφορα στο τροπο που αισθητηριακα επεξεργαζομαστε το κόσμο . Επισης πολλοι άνθρωποι έχουν και διαταραχη αισθητηριακής ολοκλήρωσης. Συνηθως αυτοι που εχουν αυτισμο αλλα όλοι μας λίγο πολύ έχουμε μια δόση αυτισμού. Εγω νομιζω οτι εχω αισθητηριακα θεματα και όλο αυτο ειναι λογικό να μου προκαλεί άγχος κλπ . Μπράβο πάντως γι αυτα που γράφεις και που το εχεις ψαξει τοσο πολυ!!


μην νομιζεις οτι ψαχνομαι πολυ καιρο απλα εχω κανει διατριβη τοσα χρονια με το προβλημα και μου δημιουργηθηκαν καποιες αποριες οπως
- γιατι εγω και σεις να υποφερουμε επειδη ζησαμε καποια πραγματα και ολοι οι αλλοι να ειναι ελευθεροι μεσα τους σαν να μην συμβαινει τπτ...σκεφτομουνα μηπως ειναι μια ψευδαισθηση αυτο ππου ζουσα, και ετσι ελυσα τις κρισεις πανικου και την αποπροσωποιηση μονη μου πριν διαβασω αυτα τα πραγματα
- γιατι αυτοι που ειναι κοντα στο Χριστο οι περισσοτεροι εχουν βρει γαληνη και στηριξη ενω εγω λόγω ενοχων δεν μπορω να εχω? μηπως η ενοχη ειναι και αυτο ψευδαισθηση????
ε λοιπον εκει κατελειξα οτι ολα ειναι στο νου.......ενος νου τραυματισμενου και μαθημένου με ενα συγκεκριμενο τροπο σκεψης.......οπως ομως εμαθα δεν μπορω και να ξεμαθω? μα φυσικα.......ολοι μπορουμε....και εκει βρισκεται το κλειδι της θεραπειας
- γιατι αν μεγαλωνα σε ενα διαφορετικο περιβαλλον δεν θα ειχα ολα αυτα τα προβληματα? μηπως επειδη δεν ειμαι κατα ουσια αυτα τα προβληματα? ειμαι κατι ξεχωριστο και απλα εχω ταυτιστει καταλαθος μαζι τους? ναι.....ειμαι κατι αλλο.....
πλεον προσπαθω να εστιαζω εκει που θελω και οχι εκει που θελει ο νους......δεν ειναι ευκολο ομως και πολλες φορες αποτυγχανω και γω ανθρωπος ειμαι

----------


## marouli66

> Επίσης Μαρούλι θα ήθελα και εγώ να σε ρωτήσω...ποια φάρμακα ακριβως σε επιασαν στην υπερένταση των αυθυποβολών?? Εγώ εχω δοκιμάσει...cipralex, ladose, escitalopram...anafranil...κανένα απο αυτά δε με επιασε, 3-4 μήνες το καθένα. ισα ισα με τσιτώνανε περισσότερο...τωρα δε παίρνω τίποτα...λιγο ρεμερον οταν δεν μπορώ να κοιμηθώ...μόνο τα αγχολυτικά με πιάνουν πολύ καλά, αλλα αυτά δε μπορώ να τα παίρνω εννοείται σα θεραπεία...οπότε ειμαι περίεργη ν ακουσω την εμπειρία σου...Κατάφερες και ένιωθες γαλήνη παίρνοντας αντικαταθλιπτικό? Δηλαδή οταν σ επιανε αυτή η υπερένταση απ τις σκέψεις, εσύ ενιωθες γαλήνη πχ?? Τι να πω εμένα δε με πιάνουν...


επαιρνα εσκιταλοπραμη αλλα με παχαινε, εβλεπα ομως διαφορα, μετα λαντοζ και μου εκατσε μια χαρα αλλα οχι ενα 2 ισως και τρία.......μηπως χρειαζοσουν περισσοτερη δοση? τελειως καλα δεν καταφεραν να με κανουν ποτε παντα σκαλωνα με κατι αλλα την περισσοτερη ωρα της ημερας ημουνα καλα......αλλα δεν μαρεσει που ολα αυτα εχουν εξαρτηση και δεν ηθελα να ειμαι θυμα της κοινωνιας που προσπαθει να μας αρρωστησει και εχουμε καταντησει ο μισος πλυθησμος να εξαρταται απο αυτα......αυτα τι κανουν....ηρεμουν το νου........εσενα ισως σου κανουν καλο τα επιθεματα δεν ξερω........επισης κατι πολυ σημαντικο ΓΥΜΝΑΣΤΙΚΗ για να εκτονωνεις νευρα και αδρεναλινη

----------


## Anna137

> επαιρνα εσκιταλοπραμη αλλα με παχαινε, εβλεπα ομως διαφορα, μετα λαντοζ και μου εκατσε μια χαρα αλλα οχι ενα 2 ισως και τρία.......μηπως χρειαζοσουν περισσοτερη δοση? τελειως καλα δεν καταφεραν να με κανουν ποτε παντα σκαλωνα με κατι αλλα την περισσοτερη ωρα της ημερας ημουνα καλα......αλλα δεν μαρεσει που ολα αυτα εχουν εξαρτηση και δεν ηθελα να ειμαι θυμα της κοινωνιας που προσπαθει να μας αρρωστησει και εχουμε καταντησει ο μισος πλυθησμος να εξαρταται απο αυτα......αυτα τι κανουν....ηρεμουν το νου........εσενα ισως σου κανουν καλο τα επιθεματα δεν ξερω........επισης κατι πολυ σημαντικο ΓΥΜΝΑΣΤΙΚΗ για να εκτονωνεις νευρα και αδρεναλινη


Δεν έχεις κ άδικο. Ισως δεν έποιρνα μεγάλες δόσεις. Γιατί στην ουσία τα φοβόμουν, όπως φοβάμαι όλους τους εθισμούς. Τώρα ομως όπως είπαμε, αποφασίζω οτι δεν τα χρειάζομαι. Δεν χρειάζεται να ηρεμώ το νου μου με χημικά γιατί εγώ δεν είμαι ο νους μου. Ούτε είμαι οι σκέψεις μου. Στον πυρήνα μου δεν έχω πρόβλημα και δε χρειάζομαι καμία χημεία για να είμαι καλά. Απλά πρέπει να μάθω να είμαι ο πυρήνας μου και αυτό νομίζω ότι θα γίνει με την προσευχή και τις αναπνοές. Και απο σήμερα θα βάζω μια κανονικότητα σ αυτό. θα προσπαθώ κάποιες φορές μέσα στη μέρα να έρχομαι στο κέντρο μου. Βέβαια θέλει χρόνο, εξάσκηση και υπομονή ολο αυτό αλλά θα γίνει. Αυτό αποφάσισα πριν μια εβδομάδα που έκοψα τελείως το εσκιταλοπραμ. Που και που θα βρω ίσως ένα φυτικό χαλαρωτικό ή θα παίρνω λίγο αγχολυτικό όταν πρόκειται να έρθω αντιμέτωπη με κάποιες φοβίες που στο παρελθον μου δημιουργούσαν πανικούς και αυτό για λίγο χρονικό διάστημα γιατί πιστεύω ότι με τη δύναμη του Χριστού θα τις ξεπεράσω και αυτές. Σ ευχαριστώ που θα με βοηθήσεις να ερθω πιο κοντά στο Χριστό...ήδη πιστεύω οτι η επικληση Κύριε υμών Ιησού Χριστέ ελέησων με, με βοηθάει ήδη! θα αγοράσω κ κάποιο απ τα βιβλία που προτείνεις. Τωρα το mail μου πως μπορώ να στο στείλω απο εδώ που θα το δουν δεκάδες άλλοι? Θα φτιάξω ένα καινούργιο κ θα στο στείλω.
Γυμνάζομαι τακτικά και αυτό κάνει απιστευτο καλο! Να είσαι καλά εσύ και η οικογένειά σου!!

----------


## marouli66

Το θεμα ειναι να κατανοησεις με τι εχεις να κανεις.....εδω λοιπον το θεμα ειναι ενα, οι ενοχλητικες σκεψεις.....ομως δεν ειναι δικες μας....μα θα μου πεις ποιανου ειναι χαχα.....ΕΙΝΑΙ ΤΟΥ ΝΟΥ.....ομως εμεις ειμαστε κατι αλλο περα απο το νου.....δεν χρειαζομαστε τη χημεια παρα μονο αν δουμε οτι δεν μπορουμε.....γιατι η χημεια κανει αυτο που Εγω νομιζω οτι δεν μπορω....αλλα πλεον εχουμε βρει τον τροπο....εστιαζουμε οσες φορες μας δινεται η ευκαιρια στο Ειναι μας.....εκει ειναι η Υπαρξη μας....ετσι ο νους αρχιζει να αντιλαμβανεται οτι δεν εχει πλεον τη δυναμη που του ειχαμε παραχωρησει......αντιλαμβανο μαι οτι δεν τις θελω τις σκεψεις του νου γτ δεν ειμαι εγω αληθινα οπως θαθελα να ειμαι και κανω χιουμορ μαζι τους γιατι εχω κατανοησει το παιχνιδι τους......και αναγνωριζω οτι αυτες θρεφονται απο το φοβο.....ομως χιουμορ και φοβος δεν πανε μαζι....η το ενα θα υπαρχει η το αλλο....ποτε και τα δυο μαζι......ξερω οτι παντα εχω τη βοηθεια του Ιησου Χριστου οταν δεν αντεχω με τις ανθρωπινες δυναμεις να αντιμετωπισω κατι.....ειναι εκει παντα για μενα περιμενοντας να Τον επικαλεστω.....
Σου στελνω εγω το εμαιλ μου και οποιος αλλος χρειαζεται βοηθεια μου λεει.....το εχω ταξει στον εαυτο μου να βοηθησω οσους περισσοτερους μπορω [email protected]

----------


## Anna137

> Το θεμα ειναι να κατανοησεις με τι εχεις να κανεις.....εδω λοιπον το θεμα ειναι ενα, οι ενοχλητικες σκεψεις.....ομως δεν ειναι δικες μας....μα θα μου πεις ποιανου ειναι χαχα.....ΕΙΝΑΙ ΤΟΥ ΝΟΥ.....ομως εμεις ειμαστε κατι αλλο περα απο το νου.....δεν χρειαζομαστε τη χημεια παρα μονο αν δουμε οτι δεν μπορουμε.....γιατι η χημεια κανει αυτο που Εγω νομιζω οτι δεν μπορω....αλλα πλεον εχουμε βρει τον τροπο....εστιαζουμε οσες φορες μας δινεται η ευκαιρια στο Ειναι μας.....εκει ειναι η Υπαρξη μας....ετσι ο νους αρχιζει να αντιλαμβανεται οτι δεν εχει πλεον τη δυναμη που του ειχαμε παραχωρησει......αντιλαμβανο μαι οτι δεν τις θελω τις σκεψεις του νου γτ δεν ειμαι εγω αληθινα οπως θαθελα να ειμαι και κανω χιουμορ μαζι τους γιατι εχω κατανοησει το παιχνιδι τους......και αναγνωριζω οτι αυτες θρεφονται απο το φοβο.....ομως χιουμορ και φοβος δεν πανε μαζι....η το ενα θα υπαρχει η το αλλο....ποτε και τα δυο μαζι......ξερω οτι παντα εχω τη βοηθεια του Ιησου Χριστου οταν δεν αντεχω με τις ανθρωπινες δυναμεις να αντιμετωπισω κατι.....ειναι εκει παντα για μενα περιμενοντας να Τον επικαλεστω.....
> Σου στελνω εγω το εμαιλ μου και οποιος αλλος χρειαζεται βοηθεια μου λεει.....το εχω ταξει στον εαυτο μου να βοηθησω οσους περισσοτερους μπορω [email protected]


Σ ευχαριστώ πολύ γι αυτό που κάνεις, είναι μεγάλη βασική ανάγκη στον άνθρωπο να μπορεί να προσφέρει στους άλλους, αυτό συμβάλλει στην πνευματική του ανάπτυξη κ να σε έχει ο Θεός καλά να μπορείς πάντα να βοηθάς κ να σου δίνει δύναμη! Εμένα ήδη μου έχεις δώσει εμπνευση κ σιγουριά οτι μπορώ να τα καταφέρω. Θα σου στείλω λοιπόν μηνυμα για να τα λέμε και καλύτερα. Καλο σου βράδυ Μαρούλι μου!

----------


## marouli66

σευχαριστω παρα πολυ για τα καλα σου λογια μου δινουν και μενα δυναμη.......το οτι θα τα καταφερεις ειναι το μονο σιγουρο αν ασχοληθεις με αυτα........προσπαθω οσο μπορω αλλα δεν ακουν ολοι.....μονο οσοι ειναι ετοιμοι.......οποιος αλλος θελει ας επικοινωνησει μαζι μου να προσφερω οτι βοηθεια μπορω

----------


## Εύαα

> ναι γιατι το αγχος πρεπει καπως να ξεσπασει καταλαβες? οποτε αν σου φυγει και βαρεθεις μια σκεψη μια αλλη θα ξεπροβάλει και θα σε αγχωσει.......ετσι ειναι αυτη η αρρωστια..
> για να θεραπευτεις δεν αρκουν μονο τα λογια μας εδω μεσα αλλα μια ενημερωση πανω στο θεμα αυτο απο ειδικο........
> και εμεις ειδικοι θεωρουμεστε με τοση διατριβη πανω σαυτο αλλα δεν ειμαστε επιστημονες.....
> οποτε οταν σου βγει η διαγνωση θα ξερεις τι εχεις και θα χαλαρωσεις.....διοτι ψυχωτικη ΔΕΝ νομιζω να εισαι.......
> εγω ενημερωθηκα πολυ απο ειδικους και αρθρα στο ιντερνετ, ολη μερα εψαχνα, πηρα μια διαγνωση, πηρα και φαρμακο το οποιο τις εξαλειψε σχεδον εντελως........
> αλλα για να μην πεσω στα βαρια φαρμακα εβαλα και το μυαλο και τη λογικη να δουλεψει λεγοντας συνεχως οτι ειναι ψευτικες και παράλογες....οποτε μετα που επιασαν τα φαρμακα ημουν οκ.....μετα που τα εκοψα παλι τα ιδια μετα που τα ξαναπηρα παλι οκ αλλα μετα ειπα θα διαβαζω αυτα που σου εστειλα και θα προσευχομαι......πνευματικο εχεις? χρειαζεται και μια θρησκευτικη προσεγγιση στο θεμα μας.....


Όχι Δν έχω πνευματικό κι η αλήθεια είναι τις τελευταίες μέρες σκεφτομαι να μπω στν διαδικασία να αναζητήσω κάποιον!! κάτι διάβασα παρακάτω για μια ευχή αν είναι εφικτό θα τν ήθελαα!! Όλες αυτές οι ιδέες είναι βάσανοο!!

----------


## marouli66

> Όχι Δν έχω πνευματικό κι η αλήθεια είναι τις τελευταίες μέρες σκεφτομαι να μπω στν διαδικασία να αναζητήσω κάποιον!! κάτι διάβασα παρακάτω για μια ευχή αν είναι εφικτό θα τν ήθελαα!! Όλες αυτές οι ιδέες είναι βάσανοο!!


ναι να βρεις εναν αξιοπιστο με κατανοηση χωρις να σου δημιουργει ενοχες, αν θελεις στειλε μου στο εμαιλ που εχω γραψει εδω να μιλησουμε να σου πω και την ευχη οκ?

----------


## iwannaaa

Μαρουλι δεχεσαι πμ εδω?

Εστάλη από SM-J510FN στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App

----------


## marouli66

καλυτερα στειλε μου στο εμαιλ μου να μιλησουμε.....γιατι εδω ειναι μπερδεμα τα μηνυματα οκ?

----------


## iwannaaa

Ποιο ειναι?

Εστάλη από SM-J510FN στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App

----------


## marouli66

[email protected] :)

----------


## marouli66

εδω δεν μπορω να σου απαντησω δεν ξερω τι γινεται

----------


## iwannaaa

Σου εστειλα εκει.για δες

Εστάλη από SM-J510FN στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App

----------


## Εύαα

> ναι να βρεις εναν αξιοπιστο με κατανοηση χωρις να σου δημιουργει ενοχες, αν θελεις στειλε μου στο εμαιλ που εχω γραψει εδω να μιλησουμε να σου πω και την ευχη οκ?


Θενξ θα σ στειλωω!!

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

> εδω δεν μπορω να σου απαντησω δεν ξερω τι γινεται


σβησε μερικα μυνηματα γιατι αν ειναι πανω απο 50 σου λεει οτι δεν υπαρχει χορος.

----------


## elis

Ιωαννα εγινεσ γκαυλερη

----------


## Εύαα

> [email protected] :)


Προσπάθησα να σ στείλω και νμζ Δν σταλθηκεε!!

----------


## marouli66

ksanaprospathise an einai

----------


## marouli66

> Προσπάθησα να σ στείλω και νμζ Δν σταλθηκεε!!


dεν σταλθηκε......οποτε αν ειναι γραψε μου το εμαιλ σου καπου ή σε μνμ

----------


## Εύαα

> dεν σταλθηκε......οποτε αν ειναι γραψε μου το εμαιλ σου καπου ή σε μνμ


Μπορώ να στείλω προσωπικό μνμ σ αυτό το forum?? Γτ Δν ξερωω!!

----------


## marouli66

ακομη δεν εχεις συμπληρωσει 60 μηνυματα εδω στο φορουμ οποτε οχι δεν μπορεις.....γραψε σε διαφορα θεματα του φορουμ εχει παααρα πολλες υποκατηγοριες ακομη και για διατροφη και χομπι......αλλιως ξαναπροσπαθησε στο εμαιλ μου

----------


## Εύαα

> ακομη δεν εχεις συμπληρωσει 60 μηνυματα εδω στο φορουμ οποτε οχι δεν μπορεις.....γραψε σε διαφορα θεματα του φορουμ εχει παααρα πολλες υποκατηγοριες ακομη και για διατροφη και χομπι......αλλιως ξαναπροσπαθησε στο εμαιλ μου


Θα ξαναπροσπαθησω μ το μειλ!! Αλλιώς θα κάνω αυτό πουεειπες στο forum γ να επικοινωνησουμεε!!

----------


## elis

Το μαρουλι ακου η δυναμη ειναι μεσα σου τα ψυχολογικα ειναι κοιμισμα των λειτουργιων μπορεισ να τισ ξυπνησεισ καπωσ

----------


## el.gre

Γεια σου ευα σ αυτο τον ψυχολογο να μην ξαναπας.βρες αλλον.εχεις μεσα σου πολυ πονο θλιψη και αγχος απο το θανατο του μπαμπα σου κι αυτο πυροδοτησε την ιδεοψυχαναγκαστικη νευρωση.αυτο με το καναλι το κανα κι εγω αλλα για κατι αλλο που βλεπω η ακουω κ μ αναστατωνει.χρειαζεσαι εναν καλο ψυχολογο να συζητησεις ολο αυτο με τον θανατο γενικα.ολοι οι φοβοι μας εκει εχουν την ριζα τους στο φοβο του θανατου.κι εσυ το εζησες αυτο κ πρεπει να το βγαλεις απο μεσα σου.οτιδηποτε μεταφυσικο σε τρομαζει κ η απαντηση ειναι ν αλλαξεις το καναλι για να αποφυγεις αυτο που νιωθεις απειλιτικο.μην το αφησεις αυτο δε φευγει απο μονο του.χρειαζεσαι εναν καλο ψυχολογο..φιλια

----------


## Εύαα

> Γεια σου ευα σ αυτο τον ψυχολογο να μην ξαναπας.βρες αλλον.εχεις μεσα σου πολυ πονο θλιψη και αγχος απο το θανατο του μπαμπα σου κι αυτο πυροδοτησε την ιδεοψυχαναγκαστικη νευρωση.αυτο με το καναλι το κανα κι εγω αλλα για κατι αλλο που βλεπω η ακουω κ μ αναστατωνει.χρειαζεσαι εναν καλο ψυχολογο να συζητησεις ολο αυτο με τον θανατο γενικα.ολοι οι φοβοι μας εκει εχουν την ριζα τους στο φοβο του θανατου.κι εσυ το εζησες αυτο κ πρεπει να το βγαλεις απο μεσα σου.οτιδηποτε μεταφυσικο σε τρομαζει κ η απαντηση ειναι ν αλλαξεις το καναλι για να αποφυγεις αυτο που νιωθεις απειλιτικο.μην το αφησεις αυτο δε φευγει απο μονο του.χρειαζεσαι εναν καλο ψυχολογο..φιλια


Η αλήθεια είναι πως είναι όπως τα λες!! Είναι δύσκολο να αντιμετωπιστεί όλο αυτό χωρίς βοηθειαα!! Μακάρι να είναι μια φάση αν και όπως έχω ξαναγράψει φοβάμαι πως Δν θα γίνω ποτέ όπως ήμουν!!

----------


## marouli66

δεν θα γινεις οπως λες ποτε καλα μονο αν δεν αλλαξεις τροπο σκεψης και δεν δεις την ψευδαισθηση του μυαλου και των αισθησεων......σου τα εχω ξαναπει ολα αυτα........
πρεπει να αγορασεις τα βιβλια που σου προτεινω και να ψαχνεις για την ψευδαισθηση του νου......

----------


## elis

https://youtu.be/L3wKzyIN1yk

----------


## marouli66

ευα μενεις μηπως θεσσαλονικη?

----------


## Εύαα

> ευα μενεις μηπως θεσσαλονικη?


Μένω κατά διαστήματα Θεσσαλονίκη λόγω σπουδών!!

----------


## marouli66

μολις βρεις λυση με τα μηνυματα θα σου πω για εναν γιατρο που εμαθα οτι μπορει να σε κανει καλα

----------


## Εύαα

> μολις βρεις λυση με τα μηνυματα θα σου πω για εναν γιατρο που εμαθα οτι μπορει να σε κανει καλα


Κομπλεε!! Θα ξαναπροσπαθησωω!! Σ ευχαριστώ πλ πάντως!!

----------


## Εύαα

[QUOTE=marouli66;1005564]μολις βρεις λυση με τα μηνυματα θα σου πω για εναν γιατρο που εμαθα οτι μπορει να σε κανει καλα
Μ φαίνεται πως έχω παρατηρήσει πως όταν μ φεύγει μια παράλογη ιδέα κάποια άλλη έρχεται και μ ταλαιπωρεί κι είναι κάθεφφορα κτ καινούριο και ανυπόφορο γ μεναα!!

----------


## Εύαα

> μολις βρεις λυση με τα μηνυματα θα σου πω για εναν γιατρο που εμαθα οτι μπορει να σε κανει καλα


Μ φαίνεται πως έχω παρατηρήσει πως όταν μ φεύγει μια παράλογη ιδέα κάποια άλλη έρχεται και μ ταλαιπωρεί και είναι κάθε φορά κτ καινούριο και ανυπόφορο γ μεναα!!

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> Μ φαίνεται πως έχω παρατηρήσει πως όταν μ φεύγει μια παράλογη ιδέα κάποια άλλη έρχεται και μ ταλαιπωρεί και είναι κάθε φορά κτ καινούριο και ανυπόφορο γ μεναα!!


Σαν φαύλος κύκλος δηλαδή!

----------


## marouli66

ευα,.......μπες στο θεμα ΙΨΔ/OCD (Ιδεοψυχαναγκαστική διαταραχή) να δεις τι γραφω στο τελευταιο σχολιο οκ?

----------


## Εύαα

> ευα,.......μπες στο θεμα ΙΨΔ/OCD (Ιδεοψυχαναγκαστική διαταραχή) να δεις τι γραφω στο τελευταιο σχολιο οκ?


Νν Ευχαριστωω!!

----------


## marouli66

ειναι πολυ καλος...πιστευω μπορει να ειναι η λυση στο προβλημα σου

----------


## Εύαα

> ειναι πολυ καλος...πιστευω μπορει να ειναι η λυση στο προβλημα σου


Τν έψαξα στο Ίντερνετ!! Μακάρι να βρεθεί μια λύση Γτ θέλω να γίνω οπως ήμουν!! Δυσκολαα!!

----------


## marouli66

Αν μπορεις να πας δεν το συζητω...μπορει να σε θεραπευσει
Αλλα καλο θα ηταν να παρεις και βιβλια αυτογνωσιας που προτεινα....

----------


## Εύαα

> Αν μπορεις να πας δεν το συζητω...μπορει να σε θεραπευσει
> Αλλα καλο θα ηταν να παρεις και βιβλια αυτογνωσιας που προτεινα....


Απ ότι διάβασα είναι περισσότερο γ κατάθλιψη και ψυχοσωματικά Δν ξέρω αν βοηθάει στην ιδεοψυχαναγκαστικη διαταραχη η σ οτιδήποτε αλλοο!! Εσυ γνωρίσεις Τπτ περισσοτεροο??

----------


## marouli66

σε ολου του ειδους τα θεματα βοηθαει..ακομη και σε ασθενειες.....γτ ολα προερχονται απο τις σκεψεις μας....δεν θα χασεις κατι αμα πας.....πολυ απλα αν στο θεραπευσει θα σου ερχονται αυτες οι σκεψεις με την διαφορα οτι δεν θα σε αγχωνουν........ετσι θα εξασθενησουν και σιγα σιγα θα χασουν τη δυναμη τους........δεν χανεις τπτ να πας εγω αν μπορουσα θα ειχα παει ηδη τωρα οτι θες εσυ.......

----------


## Εύαα

> σε ολου του ειδους τα θεματα βοηθαει..ακομη και σε ασθενειες.....γτ ολα προερχονται απο τις σκεψεις μας....δεν θα χασεις κατι αμα πας.....πολυ απλα αν στο θεραπευσει θα σου ερχονται αυτες οι σκεψεις με την διαφορα οτι δεν θα σε αγχωνουν........ετσι θα εξασθενησουν και σιγα σιγα θα χασουν τη δυναμη τους........δεν χανεις τπτ να πας εγω αν μπορουσα θα ειχα παει ηδη τωρα οτι θες εσυ.......


Ίσως να έχεις και δικιοο!! Θα προσπαθήσω να το ψάξωω!! Και μακάρι μα βοηθησειι!!

----------


## Εύαα

> σε ολου του ειδους τα θεματα βοηθαει..ακομη και σε ασθενειες.....γτ ολα προερχονται απο τις σκεψεις μας....δεν θα χασεις κατι αμα πας.....πολυ απλα αν στο θεραπευσει θα σου ερχονται αυτες οι σκεψεις με την διαφορα οτι δεν θα σε αγχωνουν........ετσι θα εξασθενησουν και σιγα σιγα θα χασουν τη δυναμη τους........δεν χανεις τπτ να πας εγω αν μπορουσα θα ειχα παει ηδη τωρα οτι θες εσυ.......


Μια ύφεση μια εξαρσηη!! Ψάχνω πάλι στο Ίντερνετ γ σχιζοφρένεια ψύχωση διπολική οτιδήποτε υπαρχειι!! Νιώθω ότι τρελαινομαιι!! Είναι πλ δύσκολο όλο αυτοο!!

----------


## marouli66

ολα τα παραλογα που σε πιανουν ειναι λογω συσσωρευμενου αγχους......ειτε αυτα ειναι σκεψεις ειτε αυτα ειναι αισθησεις......ολοι τις κανουν αυτες τις σκεψεις......ομως εσενα σε αγχωνουν γτ εκτονωνεται το αγχος......ψαξε το για το γιατρο που σου ειπα.....θα δεις διαφορα και πιστευω θα γινεις καλα........

----------

